# November IVF Buddies...Anyone interested?!?!



## GirlArmyPilot

Just started birth control three days ago. I start lupron on 26OCT. Anyone else just starting?!?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi GirlArmy, I am just starting my second round of IVF. I started my meds on sunday, and my egg collection is due for next Wednesday (23rd) but could come forward to Monday (21st) 
Is this your first round?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Yes! This will be our first round. I am so nervous but excited about it!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi! I'll be starting my first IVF in Nov too. I have an appointment on 10/29 to finalize things but will be doing the antagonist protocol and no bcp before. What type of protocol are you guys using?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I will be using the Luteal Lupron protocol. I AM SUPER EXCITED!! Doing IVF gives us such hope, and we are blessed enough to be able to do it. Where are you all doing it?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I just started BC three days ago and will be starting Lupron on the 26th of October.


----------



## dandan1331

Hi guys, I'm on the antagonist protocol. My last IVF cycle I was on the short protocol with suprecur (buserelin) and menopur and pregnyl as my trigger. This time I'm on menopur (because I had tons left over) and cetritide and ovitrelle as my trigger. Started menopur on Sunday, will start cetritide on Thursday and my egg collection date is set for the 23rd 
I'm starting to get excited/nervous all over again lol


----------



## Kzee

Hello ladies!

I'm currently taking buserelin injections and have my baseline scan on 22nd Oct... hoping for ER and ET early November. SO SO scared, not sure how I'll cope if it doesn't work, but I'm realistic too. X


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I think we are all nervous lol!!! Good luck to everyone


----------



## Kzee

GirlArmyPilot said:


> I think we are all nervous lol!!! Good luck to everyone

Ha ha! Yes, you could say that :hugs:

I just hate the waiting around and the unknown. My life will be on hold and not much fun until I get a BFP and if I don't, i'm not sure what life holds. Sorry, that sounds a little morbid! x


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

No, I know exactly how you feel. It's like you can't think of anything else but having a baby


----------



## Kzee

Yep! Sending me a bit mental! I keep thinking, oh by Christmas, I could be......... but then I think, but what if i'm not. Hmmmmmm. We'll get there, i'm sure! This requires a lot of positivity and patience and I'm a natural worrier with no patience, oh Gawwwwd! ha x


----------



## Hatethewait85

GirlArmy- How long have you been taking bcp? Will this be your first time doing injections?

dandan- I'm doing the antagonist protocol too! Why'd they switch you to this? Have you had any scans yet to check on your follicles? How many do you have growing? I'm super excited to see how this works for you!!

kzee- hi! how are your injections going? keep us updated on your scan next week! I am also very scared this may not work - it's hard not to be! I hope this works out for you!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Tomorrow will be day five of BC. I start Lupron on 26 October. Yes!!! This is our first IVF. We did five three rounds of clomid and one letrozole. We talked with the fertility doc and decided to skip the IUI because it would just add up after a while if it didn't work. We wanted to be as aggressive as possible! I am super excited to begin and am freaking out at the same time. One thing I am grateful for is my work. My hubby and I are both active duty Army and timing has been such an issue with trying to get pregnant and working around deployments. My hubby just returned at the end of August from Afghanistan and my work is letting me take 30 days of convalescent leave. I was stressed out about using up my leave towards this because if for some reason it doesn't work the first time I want to be able to try again.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Where are you all doing IVF? I will be doing it in the Dallas/ Fort Worth area!


----------



## dandan1331

Hatethewait85 said:


> GirlArmy-
> 
> dandan- I'm doing the antagonist protocol too! Why'd they switch you to this? Have you had any scans yet to check on your follicles? How many do you have growing? I'm super excited to see how this works for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> On my first round I was on the short protocol, my oestrogen went sky high (18,000) and I responded really well but I only had a few good embies, they weren't developing fast enough. So my then clinic said they would put me on the long protocol, but then I switched clinics because I moved, and my new consultant went through all my previous clinics notes and said she wanted to put me on the antagonist protocol because apparently with my age (24) and my low amh (3.94) they've seen better results from the antagonist, so we're trying that.
> At my baseline scan I had 10 follies on the right and 5 on the left. I have another scan tomorrow to check on them and my lining :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

GirlArmyPilot- I can only imagine how hard it would be to try and work around deployment! 30 days off will be awesome for IVF. Hopefully you won't need to worry about doing it again! When do you go in next for monitoring?

dandan- What's considered a good amh where you are? Where I live, anything greater than 1 is considered good (mine was 4.1) so to me your amh sounds great. I have heard that people who are expected to be poor responders do well on the antagonist protocol. Hopefully this one works well for you! It sounds like you are off to a good start!

afm- I just met with an acupuncturist today and I certainly intrigued by the whole thing. So I'm set up for my initial appointment on Monday. Hopefully she can straighten me up in time for IVF in a few weeks :thumbup: Oh and pilot- I'm a cheesehead :winkwink:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi hatethewait, I'm not sure where you are but I know that it is different numbers for the uk and USA. I am in the uk and here anything under 3.0 is very low anything between 3.1-7.9 is low, for my age I should be above 40


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Well Ladies, looks like I will not be doing it this month. A school I had been waiting on for the Army re opened after the government shut down so I have to push IVF on more month. I will be doing it in December now. I wish all of you the best of luck!!!! Post all of the positive tests on here!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

GirlArmyPilot said:



> Well Ladies, looks like I will not be doing it this month. A school I had been waiting on for the Army re opened after the government shut down so I have to push IVF on more month. I will be doing it in December now. I wish all of you the best of luck!!!! Post all of the positive tests on here!!

Well enjoy the time off from ttc and best of luck in December!


----------



## dandan1331

Hiya ladies, so I just had my egg retrieval (about half hour ago lol) I'm just sat in recovery, feel like I wanna sleep for hours lol.
I got 10 eggs :) 2 less than last time, but I'm happy. Just hoping that most or all of them are ,mature :)


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, just wanted to update you all on yesterday. I had my EC yesterday, they collected 10 eggs, 3 of which were immature. So that left 6. Out of those 6, 5 fertilised and are now in the Eeva :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh yay, dandan! Go 5 embies, go!!! How are you feeling? Keep us posted!


----------



## dandan1331

Felt rough Wednesday night and yesterday i spent the entire day with my hot water bottle and duvet on the sofa lol. But today I don't hurt anymore just very bloated.
It's felt very different from last time. Last time I didn't hurt atall just bloated for a few days and I spotted little the night of the egg recovery. But this time I hurt in the evening and the whole day after and I led from Wednesday evening until yesterday evening. no more bleeding now though... which has made me happy :)

How are you all?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Ladies, so, all done. One of the embryologists scared me this morning by ringing me and telling me that my embryos are very slow developing and they're not where he would like. When I got there a different embryologist told me that although they are slow most are good quality. I had one 2cell, two 3cell and two 5cell. They put both 5cells back. One of the 5cells was a grad 2/4 and the other is a 4/4 and apparently the 4/4one, Eeva has put as a high embryo (meaning it is great) it's just a little on the slow side. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## cheekymoomin

Good luck Dandan! :dust: :dust:

Would you recommend taking a day off work after the egg collection? I have provisionally booked a day off for the EC but then go back to work the following day. Ive taken a few days off after they put them back (fingers crossed). 
We're starting our first IVF cycle on the 4th Nov, with EC on the 9th Dec if all goes to plan - eek!

xx


----------



## dandan1331

Cheekymoomin - I would definitely take the day after EC off. Last time around I had the whole time off as I didn't work, but this time I've had the last week off and i'm so glad I had the day after off. even the 2nd day after (yesterday) I was still very bloated but not hurting anymore. 
You may even be lucky and just be bloated the day after, I was my first time around, no pain at all, but this time around I hurt the whole day after then fine the next day.

And as for ET I have been told to take a couple of days just to rest so I have been bored out of my mind resting all day today since ET and will be doing the same tomorrow then I am at a training course for a few hours in the afternoon on Monday, and back to work on Tuesday.

I hate sitting around lol. I google too much and get bored lol

Good luck for Nov 4th and Dec 9th :) xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh my gosh dandan! I can't believe you are PUPO! Yay! It happened so fast. I don't know anything about the grading of embryos but I'll keep my fx you get the twins you are hoping for! When do you think you will test?? :dust:

Good luck cheekymoomin! Are you doing the long lupron protocol?

AFM- I think I ovulated last night or this morning (CD19-20). OPK was negative again this morning (had been pos yesterday and the day before). I average 30-33 day cycles so I'm AF should be here around Nov 6 and then my IVF fun will begin! I'm anxiously awaiting my appointment on Tuesday with my fs to finalize the game plan. So, not too much going on here yet. I have acupuncture on Monday for my second time so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## dandan1331

At my clinic they grade them 1-4, 4 being the best, 1 being the worst. I'm supposed to test on the 9th, but I can never wait that long lol. I'll prob test around the 5th knowing me lol


----------



## Hatethewait85

dandan1331 said:


> At my clinic they grade them 1-4, 4 being the best, 1 being the worst. I'm supposed to test on the 9th, but I can never wait that long lol. I'll prob test around the 5th knowing me lol

Well then you definitely have a good 4/4, and 2/4 is pretty good, too. Hopefully at least ONE of them sticks! They want you to wait until the 9th?!! :saywhat: I could never wait that long either!! Hope the 2ww flies by!


----------



## dandan1331

I know :) i'm happy about the 4/4 one. They said it was a "perfect" embryo, just a little slow at developing. So i'm keeping my fingers crossed for at least that one :)


----------



## Kerryb2001

Hello ladies! Can I join you? I am in the Stim stage of my first ivf. We did bcp until oct. 21. Had my baseline done on the 22, all clear of cysts and had a small fibroid but nothing to be concerned about. Started lupron on the 24 and bravelle yesterday, the 26. So far I feel really tired but can't also on my period so I don't know if the way I feel is from the meds or that. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time. DH is giving me the shots so I'm happy that we are making this a process together, since his role is much less involved.

Good luck to everyone. 

Dandan- thinking good thoughts for your 2 embryos.


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks Kerryb. 
Congratulations on starting your IVF journey. It will all be over in a flash, trust me, I cant believe I just finished my second round lol :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello all! I would love to join this group! I started my IVF cycle and tonight I will go for my 4th day of stimulation. I am on Lupron for 15 days now and taking Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150. 
Had my first US after started the stimulation and I am so disapointed with the results. I had on my base line 5 follies and now just 3 showed up in the US as mesasurable. I know I still have time to stim, but I was expecting at least 6. My nurse said everything will depend of my blood estradiol results. I am waiting the phone call in a few hours. 
Could anyone tell me how many follies did you have on estimulation day 3?

I am so hopeless now! :(


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi Kerryb! Sounds like you are off to a good start for your IVF and that is so great that your hubby is able to give you the injections! When is your next scan?

Hi Miracle! Sorry to hear about the bad news with your scan. Hopefully the blood test gives you good results. :hugs:

How's it going dandan? Have you been feeling well?

AFM- Just met with my fs and got the IVF game plan finalized. Ordering the meds and just waiting on AF. Although, still secretly hoping I won't need IVF at all... one can hope, right? Realistically, AF will likely be here next week around 11/6. I can't believe how real this is getting!!!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi Kerryb! Sounds like you are off to a good start for your IVF and that is so great that your hubby is able to give you the injections! When is your next scan?
> 
> Hi Miracle! Sorry to hear about the bad news with your scan. Hopefully the blood test gives you good results. :hugs:
> 
> How's it going dandan? Have you been feeling well?
> 
> AFM- Just met with my fs and got the IVF game plan finalized. Ordering the meds and just waiting on AF. Although, still secretly hoping I won't need IVF at all... one can hope, right? Realistically, AF will likely be here next week around 11/6. I can't believe how real this is getting!!!


My blood test result came this afternoon and my RE said my estrogen levels were at 107 (he would have canceled if less than 100). I will continue with my Gonal/Menoupur and also the Lupron. Next US in two days! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kerryb2001

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi Kerryb! Sounds like you are off to a good start for your IVF and that is so great that your hubby is able to give you the injections! When is your next scan?
> 
> Hi Miracle! Sorry to hear about the bad news with your scan. Hopefully the blood test gives you good results. :hugs:
> 
> How's it going dandan? Have you been feeling well?
> 
> AFM- Just met with my fs and got the IVF game plan finalized. Ordering the meds and just waiting on AF. Although, still secretly hoping I won't need IVF at all... one can hope, right? Realistically, AF will likely be here next week around 11/6. I can't believe how real this is getting!!!

My first scan since starting Stim meds is tomorrow. I'm hoping for some good news.


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Hatethewait. I am feeling fine lol. Feel absolutely normal which drives me bonkers as I just want to know lol
How are you all today?


----------



## MiracleAngel

Kerryb2001 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kerryb! Sounds like you are off to a good start for your IVF and that is so great that your hubby is able to give you the injections! When is your next scan?
> 
> Hi Miracle! Sorry to hear about the bad news with your scan. Hopefully the blood test gives you good results. :hugs:
> 
> How's it going dandan? Have you been feeling well?
> 
> AFM- Just met with my fs and got the IVF game plan finalized. Ordering the meds and just waiting on AF. Although, still secretly hoping I won't need IVF at all... one can hope, right? Realistically, AF will likely be here next week around 11/6. I can't believe how real this is getting!!!
> 
> My first scan since starting Stim meds is tomorrow. I'm hoping for some good news.Click to expand...

I wish you have good luck! I also had two failed IUI's. This is my first IVF. What is your protocol?


----------



## Hatethewait85

MiracleAngel said:


> My blood test result came this afternoon and my RE said my estrogen levels were at 107 (he would have canceled if less than 100). I will continue with my Gonal/Menoupur and also the Lupron. Next US in two days! Thanks!!!

Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kerryb2001 said:


> My first scan since starting Stim meds is tomorrow. I'm hoping for some good news.

Ooh yay! Good luck tomorrow. I hope things are looking goooood! Let us know how things go.


----------



## Hatethewait85

dandan1331 said:


> Hi Hatethewait. I am feeling fine lol. Feel absolutely normal which drives me bonkers as I just want to know lol
> How are you all today?

Haha! I would be going crazy too. Can't believe you are already 4 days down, right? Test day will be here before you know it!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Got a call from the pharmacy today on one of the meds... $500 later... gulp. At least they will deliver it on a Saturday so I don't have to be off work to receive it! Now just waiting for the other pharmacy to call about the rest of the meds. Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Kerryb2001

Had my scan today. There were lots of little black dots. :happydance: specifically, he saw 5 on the right and 4 on the left. They are guessing I've got about 5 more days of meds. Also, my e2 level was exactly where they want it. All in all a good day!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hatethewait85 said:


> Got a call from the pharmacy today on one of the meds... $500 later... gulp. At least they will deliver it on a Saturday so I don't have to be off work to receive it! Now just waiting for the other pharmacy to call about the rest of the meds. Let's get this show on the road!

I know your feeling... Just this cycle, I have spent $2400 with the prescriptions... No insurance coverage for fertility stuff sucks!!!

Let's think it will be worth it in the end!

Today I had a hard day at work. Imagine my co-worker just announced her pregnancy! And by the way, everyone else in the team already knew about it for over a month... She did not want to tell me, but it was becoming visible. I was really happy for her, but I felt horrible because she did not want to tell me... :rolleyes:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Kerryb2001 said:


> Had my scan today. There were lots of little black dots. :happydance: specifically, he saw 5 on the right and 4 on the left. They are guessing I've got about 5 more days of meds. Also, my e2 level was exactly where they want it. All in all a good day!

What size were your follies? Do you know your estrogen level?
I will have my scan tomorrow morning... I am so nervous... cried all the way back from work.


----------



## Kerryb2001

MiracleAngel said:


> Kerryb2001 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today. There were lots of little black dots. :happydance: specifically, he saw 5 on the right and 4 on the left. They are guessing I've got about 5 more days of meds. Also, my e2 level was exactly where they want it. All in all a good day!
> 
> What size were your follies? Do you know your estrogen level?
> I will have my scan tomorrow morning... I am so nervous... cried all the way back from work.Click to expand...

MiracleAngel: my estrogen level was at 303. 8 of the follies were ~8 and one at 13. They are hoping the 13 slows down and the others catch up. I understand being nervous. I haven't had any crazy side effects and I was wondering if the medicine was working. And I think all this estrogen means we can cry at a drop of the hat. My DH couldn't say anything right yesterday and I was upset. I also got some news at work that threw me for a loop. I'll be thinking good thoughts for your scan.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Kerryb2001 said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryb2001 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today. There were lots of little black dots. :happydance: specifically, he saw 5 on the right and 4 on the left. They are guessing I've got about 5 more days of meds. Also, my e2 level was exactly where they want it. All in all a good day!
> 
> What size were your follies? Do you know your estrogen level?
> I will have my scan tomorrow morning... I am so nervous... cried all the way back from work.Click to expand...
> 
> MiracleAngel: my estrogen level was at 303. 8 of the follies were ~8 and one at 13. They are hoping the 13 slows down and the others catch up. I understand being nervous. I haven't had any crazy side effects and I was wondering if the medicine was working. And I think all this estrogen means we can cry at a drop of the hat. My DH couldn't say anything right yesterday and I was upset. I also got some news at work that threw me for a loop. I'll be thinking good thoughts for your scan.Click to expand...

Just came back from my scan. My follies are not responding to the meds. My doctor told me it was best to cancel and try another month. Lupron just suppressed too much and the stimulation drugs did not kick in... So I am out for this month! Will try again in January. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Hatethewait... I know. I am now at the end of day 5 lol. Been feeling like i'm going to start my period today... dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing lol


----------



## Hatethewait85

kerryb- 9 sounds like a good number! :dance: I am glad to hear you are tolerating the meds well - I am nervous for how I will feel on them! My doctor definitely warned my hubby when we met the other day!! :haha: When do you go back for your next scan?

miracle- :hugs: I am so sorry to hear your cycle was canceled! January will be here before you know it!! Enjoy a ttc break and hopefully you will get your natural BFP while you wait! Will you meet with your Dr to discuss how best to change your protocol so you respond better next time?

dandan- I don't know what it means if you feel like you are going to start your period. Hopefully it means something good for you! What have you been doing to keep yourself busy? Any tips for staying sane? 

AFM- Got everything ordered except the progesterone. They are working on a prior authorization with my insurance company so maybe it would be covered?! Wouldn't that be AMAZING! Anyway, the rest of the meds will be delivered in 2 days. Only a week or so to go before the madness begins!


----------



## dandan1331

I just relaxed the day of et and two days after, then I was back at work on the third day so that's been keeping my mind off it till I get home lol


----------



## Kerryb2001

I went for my second scan yesterday and the follicles are progressing as they expected. I have one lead follicle at 15 but they are hoping the lupron keeps it from doing anything before go time. The rest are about 12-13. They saw all 9 and maybe a 10th but it was very small. My estrogen was whee they want it at 777 (that's considered a lucky number, I think!). My next scan is Monday and by the afternoon I should know when EC will be. They were thinking Wednesday or Thursday. They even told me to decrease my Stim meds on Sunday night and not take my Stim meds before my scan on Monday. 

MiracleAngel - I'm sorry your cycle was canceled. I hope they figure out a better protocol for you for next time. 

Hatethewait - i worried a lot about the meds, but I'm surprised at how normal I feel. I thought I would feel super bloated with making 10x more follicles, but I don't feel any more frumpy than usual ;) I had to have my meds delivered to work since someone had to sign and I live an hour from work. Everyone in my office knows what I'm going through so they are a nice support network. 

Dandan- are you doing progesterone during your wait? Pregnancy, progesterone, and period symptoms are all similar. It could be pregnancy symptoms. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Kerryb, yes, I'm doing progesterone suppositories twice a day. I did them last time too. Last time I had cramps from day 3-5, this time I've had "cramping or dull aching since day 5 until today day 7, but it just feels different. It was none stop from the morning of day 5 until this morning, but it feels completely different to last time. I am keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kerryb- Glad your scan went well the other day- hope you get more good news Monday!! 10 follicles would be a good number if they can get them all! Are you going to do ICSI or just regular? I can't believe how fast this part goes! Holy cow!! That is such a relief to know you are tolerating your meds well. I really had zero side effects on the letrozole and clomid I've taken so I hope things feel the same with the follistim and cetrotide. I definitely won't be surprised to get a little bloated- Ive asked to borrow my besties belly band - she's due 12/17.

dandan- Your cramping sounds promising. Fx this is the real deal! When are you testing again? Soon I think!

AFM- Meds were delivered today!! With the exception of progesterone - I still can't decide if I want to spend nearly 2K more to get the vag suppositories instead of the IM injections. What would you guys do?


----------



## dandan1331

I am a poas a holiday lol. Trying to wait a couple more days though lol


----------



## Kerryb2001

Hatethewait85 - we are doing icsi. DH collections have been inconsistent and the dr would rather we just do icsi for the best result. Also, I will be doing injections of progesterone, rather than suppositories. I wasn't really given an option and that is what was ordered for me.

Dandan - I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. When do you go in for bloodwork?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Kerry's, 
My clinic doesn't do bloodwork until a positive hpt. So my otd is the 9th so if it's positive by then then they'll do a blood test. I tested this morning (4 hours short of 9dp3dt) and it was still negative, had a few more cramps today and hot and cold sweats last night. I'm still convinced it worked even though I got a bfn. But I dunno why I am lol


----------



## Kerryb2001

Had my final scan today. Dr saw 11 follies, one leading that is little bigger than they like, but the others are anywhere from 15-18. My estrogen level was 1832 and they said that is where they want it. I am scheduled for 10:05am on Wednesday for EC. I get my trigger shot tonight and start minocin tomorrow. I am scared for the procedure because I will be awake. They give me a sedative, narcotic, and a local. Anyone else have theirs done this way?


----------



## Hatethewait85

dandan- Sorry about the negative test today but 9dp3dt is still really early. It's good you are staying optimistic! Test again on Wed! That's when I am testing if AF doesn't get me first!!

kerryb- My fs strongly recommends ICSI too. My DH's counts have all been fine but with 5 eggs and probably the best timed IUI last cycle I still diddn't get pregnant so we are speculating there must be a fertilization issue. Yeah, I think I am just going to the injections at least to start and if my bum gets too sore I'll fork over the dough then. You'll have to let me know how it goes. You'll be doing them soon! YAY for EC day! I can't believe how quickly that went. 11 eggs sounds like a great number. I don't think I will be awake for my EC but I'm not sure. Good luck and let us know how it goes! 

AFM- Nothing new to report over here. Just waiting on AF to show up to get started and will POAS on Wed if no sign of her. Also have acupuncture on Wed. Are either of you doing anything like that?


----------



## Kzee

Kerryb2001 said:


> Had my final scan today. Dr saw 11 follies, one leading that is little bigger than they like, but the others are anywhere from 15-18. My estrogen level was 1832 and they said that is where they want it. I am scheduled for 10:05am on Wednesday for EC. I get my trigger shot tonight and start minocin tomorrow. I am scared for the procedure because I will be awake. They give me a sedative, narcotic, and a local. Anyone else have theirs done this way?

Hi Kerryb! We're having EC on the same day! I'm just an hour ahead of you at 9:15am tomorrow morning! Took the trigger last night.

My follies were worrying me slightly. I had about 14 in total but not all were big. I think I had a lead one at 21 and the rest ranged from 10-19. So weird that the sizes are so varied. God knows what that means but I'm not feeling hopeful today :(

I'm also having the sedative for EC, really nervous as I think I'd prefer it if they just knocked me out! I can't imagine being half awake and half asleep, it just sounds really odd! 

Anyway, good luck for tomorrow and fingers crossed we get loads of good eggs and they all fertilize! Take care x


----------



## dandan1331

When I first went in for my ivf retrieval I was told I wouldn't be knocked out completely and I panicked for days before it. But when I got there I just went straight to sleep :)


----------



## ariel01

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join the group?

I'm in the midst of my first IVF with ICSI, have completed 7 days of stims. Waiting for the call today to see if I need to stim a few more days or if I can trigger tomorrow for EC Friday. I have 14 follies over 16.

My clinic knocks you completely out for ER, but I've heard of others that do not. 

Good luck Kerryb and Kzee! Hope the EC goes super smooth!

Hatethewait - I've been doing acupuncture as studies show it helps. At the very least it relaxes me! Are you liking it? I'm also doing progesterone suppositories, not injections. Do you know why the cost difference is so much?


----------



## Hatethewait85

kzee- Good luck tomorrow!! Let us know how it goes.

ariel- Hi! 14 follies sounds awesome! What did your clinic say about retrieval? I do like the acupuncture and I think I've seen an improvement in some of the things we've been working on so that's good to see! I'm going again tomorrow and it will probably be my last session before I start stimming. The suppositories are brand name only where the IM inj is a generic so that's why there's such a cost difference. 

kerryb- Just sending you one last "good luck!!" before your EC

dandan- How you doing? Did you test again?

AFM- Still waiting on AF so I can get this party started. Testing tomorrow - 12dpo. Not expecting much but definitely hoping for the best. I am soooo ready to move on!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi hate the wait. I tested yesterday and it was still bfn. I'm praying it changes in the next couple of days. But so far there's no sign of AF either. By this time last time I had been spotting for 3-4 days and started AF today.


----------



## Kerryb2001

Getting ready to leave for my EC. That Xanax cannot come too soon! I'm hoping this goes well. My sister is coming into town to help me recoup, so I'm very happy about that because I live Bout 3 hours away from my family. Oh and my trigger shot of novirel did not hurt at the time but my muscle is still sore! 

And this has nothing to do with this process other than its one less worry. My cleaning lady was on vacation last week and she came yesterday. I am relieved that I don't have to try to clean the house while all this is going on and when I'm expecting visitors.

Kzee- hope your EC goes well. Sounds like you have some good sized eggs and they will grow little bit before they retrieve them. 21 is a nice number too! I was told my Amf level is a bit low so they are happy with my 11. I am trying to have faith that these doctors know what they are doing. Well have to compare sedative stories when we are done. 

Dandan- I'm hoping that BFP is coming soon. No sign of AF is awesome!

Hatethewait - thanks for the good luck! Soon I'll be cheering you on!

Ariel - welcome! Hope the Stim meds haven't been too crazy. I really didn't feel any different until the last coulle days and more feelings of bloated and uncomfortable.


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls :hi: can I join?

It's been quite a while since I've posted here...I went through my 1st ICSI in Feb/March which was BFN and a FET in August which ended in a miscarriage at 6 weeks :cry: I've found IVF to be so intense and emotional, and would really love to have a supportive group again when going through a fresh cycle.

I'm currently down regging and due to start stims 19th Nov, with ER estimated 2nd Dec - my birthday! I had a horrible experience with my first retrieval so keeping everything crossed that things go differently this time.

Hope everyone is doing well, look forward to getting to know some of you :hugs:


----------



## ariel01

Kerryb - hope the EC today went smoothly! Great you'll have your sister to help (and a clean house when you get home)!

Kzee - hope your EC turns out well also! My clinic told me 16-22 is when they like to trigger.

Dandan - hopefully AF is still staying away, have you tested again?

Hatethewait - have you tested?

RAFwife - welcome! so sorry to hear about your previous cycles. Yay for starting on your bday, hope this brings good luck!

AFM, estrogen levels yesterday were 4765. I took only a little bit of Bravelle last night. This morning there were 18 follies over 16, and tons of little ones. They did another blood draw so I'm waiting for a call from the clinic. They may coast me to try to avoid OHSS.


----------



## dandan1331

I tested this morning (11dp3dt) and it was still negative, but like I said earlier, no sign of AF. My embies were a day behind so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they were late in implanting, but it's looking doubtful so far :(


----------



## Kerryb2001

So I survived and actually it was much better than expected. I took the Xanax at 8 and it didn't feel like it did much. We checked in at the reproductive lab at 8:45. DH stayed to give his collection and I went to check in at the doctors office, right next door. By the time, DH was done, we sat for a few minutes and then I was called back to the room by 9:30. The nurse took my blood pressure and then gave me the shot of dilaudid. I laid down and let the medine take effect. Finally the nurse came in to explain the process. She said the first part would feel like and annual pap smear and then the second pear might be a little uncomfortable but should be quick. Well, she was exactly right. I felt a cramps pinch on the first ovary and it was a little worse on the second and then before it got too bed, it was all over. The coolest part was that they were passing the tubes to the lab through a little door and I could hear them counting the eggs! I didn't have any adverse reactions to the narcotic and we were on our way home by 10:45. Before we left, they told us that they collected 13 eggs. We will find out how many are fertilized tomorrow and hopefully have an estimate of when the transfer will be (Saturday or Monday).

Ariel - sounds like you are getting close.

Rafwife- I hope that this ER is much better. I did bcp to down reg before this as well.

Kzee- how did your ER go today? Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Kzee

Hello lovelies,

Hope you're all ok and coping alright with things?!

Kerryb2001 - well done, sound as thought things went pretty well! Same here, I think... Didn't feel anything and can't remember a thing. Feeling a little bloated and sore today, also a bit sick, but I think that's from the anti-biotics they've got me taking maybe.

We got 8 eggs, a little disappointed but they predicted that based on my follicle numbers and sizes so that's good I guess. Literally just had the call from the hospital and 6 have fertilized normally. BIG relief to just know that my eggs and DH's sperm are even capable of fertilising! She said that they like to see over 5 to go to for a 5 day transfer blastocyst so that's good. So I'm booked in for Monday, for now. Just praying they all develop realty well over the next few days so we can freeze some and just have great embies! Woah, this is the scariest thing ever!

Let us know how you get on with the call and when your ET is scheduled. Could be the same day! x 

dandan1331 - still a couple of days yet so don't stress. Got everything crossed for you :)

ariel01 - your follies sound great! All the best and keep us updated.

Thank you all of you for your lovely words and encouragement.

x


----------



## Kerryb2001

Just got our call. 6 of our eggs are fertilized and we are tentatively scheduled transfer for Saturday. 

Kzee - sounds like 6 is the magic number!


----------



## RAFwife

ariel - thank you :flower: hoping it's lucky for us, 3rd time is a charm right?! Have you heard how your levels are doing? Fx'd everything is good, coasting is definitely not a bad thing as OHSS is terrible, so important to keep you healthy!

dandan - I'm sure you've heard this, but don't give up hope yet. Try to keep busy and stay positive.

Kerry - thanks, I'm being given extra sedation (my clinic keeps you awake) to hopefully keep me calm, I want to tell them to strap me to the bed to make sure they get all of them this time!! 13 is an amazing number, congrats!! Sounds like a great experience too, and 6 fertilising is fab! Fingers crossed for Saturday.

Kzee - that all sounds so positive, 6 fertilising is great and absolutely brilliant if you get some frosties too!! It's a scary wait, I've got everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## ariel01

Six is the lucky number!! Hope they grow, grow, grow! :happydance:

Kerryb - Hope the transfer Saturday goes well!

Kzee - Hope the transfer Monday goes well!

Do they give you anything for the transfer? My clinic mentioned Valium to help keep me relaxed and prevent spasms.

Dandan - I'm holding out hope for you!!!

RAFwife - Third time is a charm! You're down regging now, right? Will you start Lupron (or something else) soon?

AFM - my estrogen levels dropped so I did one last dose of Bravelle/Menopur and triggered last night. Go in for retrieval tomorrow (Friday)! I'm at a much lower risk for OHSS, I just hope the up and down with the estrogen doesn't impact egg quantity or quality! Will find out tomorrow!


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks ladies, I'm still trying to keep hope but i'm pretty sure i'm out. It was negative again tonight (12dp3dt) but still no AF, but definitely a BFN :(


----------



## Hatethewait85

dandan- Sorry about the bfn so far. Hope you were just a late implanter and you'll get your BFP in the next day or two. Fx!

kerryb- Glad to hear the EC wasn't bad. Yay for your 6 fertilized embies! :happydance: 

RAF- Hi! Sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: A birthday transfer sounds like a good sign. Hope it is your best birthday present ever! 

ariel- Good luck tomorrow!!! I hope they get all of your beautiful eggies! 

kzee- Glad to hear your EC went well. 6 fertilized embies is great! :happydance: How often will you hear from your docs? Daily? 

AFM- I tested yesterday as planned and it was a BFN not even a hint of a line at 12dpo. I'm still waiting for AF to come and I'm really getting impatient! My unmedicated cycles range from 30-33 days; today is cd32! I had some spotting this morning but nothing now. She sure better make hear appearance tomorrow!! In other news, I got good news from my insurance. They are going to cover ~50% of the progesterone suppositories and so they become a bit more "affordable." So I am DEFINITELY using the suppositories instead of the IM injections. :happydance:

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## RAFwife

So glad your levels dropped ariel :happydance: now you can go into your retrieval feeling great knowing you shouldn't get ohss. Good luck for today, hope everything goes well! Yes I'm going for my baseline scan on the 18th and will be starting menopur on the 19th if everything looks good.

Hatethewait - thank you so much, lots of positive thinking going on over here to hopefully distract myself from all my nerves! I'm so sorry about your bfn :hugs: but great news about your insurance! Have you done ivf before?

dandan - really sorry it's not looking good, but you do still have a chance and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Kzee

Kerryb2001 - wow, how weird that we're moving at the same time and get the same amount of fertilized eggs! Hope it's a good sign. Please let us know how transfer goes on Saturday. GOOD LUCK!!

We could get a call to go in tomorrow also, if they decide to not wait for blasts. Scary. Do you have any plans after transfer? 

If it is on Monday, I'm supposed to come to work, DH doesn't want me to but I've been out of the office so much with all of these appointments, I feel bad. They don't know I'm having IVF. I made up some elaborate story about having cysts removed! :wacko:

I'm just sat at my desk so won't be doing anything taxing but just don't know whether to try and have a day off? 

ariel01 - Good luck today. You will be fine. Let us know how you get on :flower:

dandan1331 - it must be so hard at this last stage of the TWW. I REALLY REALLY hope it changes to a BFP. Take it easy x

Hatethewait85 - again, really feel for you. Hope you're ok and hang in there. Really hoping for BFPs x

RAFwife - Good luck for your baseline scan. x

AFM, i'm feeling quite relaxed about stuff, for once! I guess I feel that it's in those lovely NHS doctors hands now and there's not much I can do until ET. I'm sure I'll be a wreck if they move my appointment forward or just get the slightlest hint of bad news, but i'm hoping the eggs are doing well. I will only hear from them tomorrow (Saturday) if they decide to move my transfer date forward. Hoping they don't. 

When I called DH to tell him that 6 out of the 8 eggs fertilized, his voice was so full of relief and happiness. Made me realise how much it all means to him too. I mean, I knew, but he tries not to show when he's upset or even happy as to not influence how I may be feeling, bless him Without trying to get too ahead of ourselves, still so far to go, but I think we both didn't even know if his sperm could event fertilize my eggs. Weird feeling. So scared but also, really relieved. This is so hard. I think i'm prepared for the worst and positive in equal measures but I don't think you can ever be truly prepared for either outcome. Phew.... fingers crossed for us all and hope to hear from you soon xxx

P.S where are you all from? I'm in London at St Barts


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies, mind if I join in? This is my 2nd IVF cycle and I just started my GonalF jab this morning. Go in for my scan next Thur.
Wishing all u ladies all the best in this journey! :thumbup:


----------



## Kzee

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies, mind if I join in? This is my 2nd IVF cycle and I just started my GonalF jab this morning. Go in for my scan next Thur.
> Wishing all u ladies all the best in this journey! :thumbup:


Hi Flowermal! Of course, get involved and all the best to you too. Good look with the Gonal F. Are you in the UK? x


----------



## Flowermal

Kzee said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, mind if I join in? This is my 2nd IVF cycle and I just started my GonalF jab this morning. Go in for my scan next Thur.
> Wishing all u ladies all the best in this journey! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi Flowermal! Of course, get involved and all the best to you too. Good look with the Gonal F. Are you in the UK? xClick to expand...

Hi Kzee, I'm in Asia :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAF- Positive thinking is good. I'm doing the same. I decided I only feel worse when I think negatively and I feel better when I think positively, so why not?! This is my first IVF and may be my only shot at it. I'm not sure I can convince the hubby it is worth another try if this one fails. His parents have already offered to loan us money if we need it for any reason but I'd hate to have to borrow from them. Hopefully I am one and done!

kzee- Hope you get good news tomorrow! It is hard to remember that our hubbies are on the own lil roller-coaster ride during IVF. Every time I get a BFN I can see the sadness in my hubbies eyes too and the relief when I mention a promising symptom. You are right, there really is no fully preparing for any part of this- good or bad. KMFX! FYI - I'm in the US. 

Flower- Hi! Good luck with the Gonal F. Let us know how your scan goes next week!

AFM- The :witch: is officially here! :happydance: I've never been so happy to see her before and she is being quite mean (hopefully she's just mad its her last visit for a nice loooooong time! :winkwink:) I'm so ready and hopeful to get going with IVF. CD2 ultrasound, test transfer, and lab scheduled for tomorrow. If all goes well I'll start stimming tomorrow night :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kerryb2001

Got the call from the lab. 5 of the 6 are growing strong (2 2-cell grade 1, 3 3-cell grade 1). The 6th one is a 3 cell grade 4. They said that the lower grade one could become a blastocyst but not to be too hopeful.

Kzee - they haven't give me anything for the transfer. I'm guessing it will be very much like the IUIs but with an ultrasound guide. I'm thinking of taking a couple Tylenol just in case. Any update on your embryos today? My doctors told me 2 days of bed rest after transfer. I'm not sold on it, but I figure if I've spent this much money, I might as while follow doctors orders. Also, I'm in the US, Ohio specifically. 

Hatethewait - almost time to get going. This is probably the only time you will be happy to see that old witch! My hubby and I haven't talked about if this doesn't work. We are just trying to roll with all of this, but the money doesn't just grow on trees.

Flowermal - welcome! Can't wait to provide you the support that this group has already provided to me. As much as I can explain things to my support groups of friends and family, no one understands unless they have been through it.

Dandan- I'm still holding out hope for you.


----------



## Flowermal

Hatethewait: Yay for the witch so that u can get going with your IVF :happydance:

Kerry: thanks for the warm welcome! Great news on the embies.. Keep growing! :happydance:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, another bfn today on my OTD. And the tiniest bit of brown this morning mixed in with my cyclogest stuff, so I truly think this is it for me :( On to thenext I guess :(


----------



## Kzee

Hatethewait - yay for AF! But only on this occasion. Glad you're getting going with the stims. Hope they go well! X

Kerryb - sounds good! How are you feeling about everything? I just got the call too, scared me to death but seems pretty good news. I wasn't told the gradings of each embryo and I think maybe we use a different system in the UK, but she said out of the 6 fertilized, 4 are 8 cells, 1 is at 4 cells and 1 at 3 cells. Does that make sense? So fingers crossed that by Monday out of the 4 best ones we get a blastocyst to transfer on Monday and some to freeze. But who knows!

Husband really wants me to take time off after the transfer but I can't ask for annual leave over the weekend so I'd have to take a sick day or two which I hate doing. The nurse on the phone said that bed rest is something they used to recommend but don't tend to think it's required. I'd like to, just without the guilt of lying to work!

Dandan, I'm so sorry :( thinking of you. Any ideas for the next steps? 

Hope to speak soon x


----------



## dandan1331

Don't know yet, have got to make my appointment with my consultant to go over this last cycle and see what next steps to take. I want to have one more try with my own eggs, hopefully on a long protocol is time, I think the short and the agonist protocols are too quick and grow my eggs to quick for them to be of any good quality. But I wills e what she says :)


----------



## time2deal

Evening ladies, could I join you. :)

I'm on day 4 of stimms with Menopur on a long antagonist protocol. It's sort of my first IVF, although I did do a cycle in January just to create embryos (as I was entering cervical cancer treatment that had the potential to destroy my fertility). 

I've got some 1day frozen embryos, but doing a fresh cycle as we want to keep the old (younger) ones in case I need to go to surrogacy. We've been TTC for well over 3 years now. 

But, the history is irrelevant! Just looking for people to chat to through this madness. First scan is on Tuesday, and I'm pretty nervous.


----------



## Hatethewait85

kerryb- Glad to hear you still had 5 good embies! I don't know what all the grading means but I hope they all make it to day 5 so you have some :cold: Will you hear from them every day until ET? Hopefully you won't have to worry about "if this doesn't work" either. Fx this is it!!

dandan- :hugs: So sorry about your BFN. How soon do you think you'll be able to get in with your doc? I hope you can do another round with your eggs. Fx the long protocol works perfectly! 

kzee- Will you get more updates from your fs leading up to the ET? I hope you get some great blasts for your transfer! My fs doesn't want me to take bed rest after the transfer either. They say they want me up and moving to keep the blood flowing to the uterus. I say take the day off if you want to, but don't feel like you have to! 

Time2deal- Hi! It sounds like you've had a long journey! Hope this IVF cycle goes perfectly! How have you been feeling on the stims? Good luck with your scan on Tuesday! Let us know how it goes.

AFM- Baseline scan went well except it took forever to get my bladder full enough- I must've been super dehydrated this AM. The test transfer was super quick but definitely caused some cramping. Thankfully the cramping only lasted 30 seconds. No cysts, low estrogen, thin lining... I'm good to go! I start stimming with 225 units of follistim tonight (and all of a sudden I'm really nervous!). First scan is on Tuesday! Here we go!!


----------



## dandan1331

Ok ladies so AF showed up this morning. I'm just waiting for my clinic to get back to me about my appointment. Hope it's soon :)


----------



## time2deal

DanDan - sorry about AF showing up. It never gets any easier. 

kerryb - congrats on the embies! When is the ET planned? 

By the way, does anyone know how the clinics decide when to put back embryos? Sometimes they seem to wait for 5 days, and other times put them back very quickly. 

kzee - Good luck for your ET. Will be interested to find out what the guidance is for what to do after transfer. 

hatethewait - why did you have a dummy ET? Congrats on starting stimming! My first scan is on Tuesday as well. I was a bit of a slow responder last time so they have left me 6 days before the first scan. 

I've had three dummy ET's so far. Two failed, and the docs decided I had some problems arising from another surgery, so I had a small operation which (amongst other things) had dilated the cervical area. The last ET worked really well, so hopefully it will be easy when the time comes. They are going to do another dummy ET during the egg collection, which is under a GA at my clinic. 

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## ariel01

Dandan - I'm so sorry. Hope you hear from your clinic soon!

Hatethewait - Yay for starting the stims! I'm also wondering why you had a dummy ET?

Kzee - Hope you have good ones to transfer and freeze! Let us know how Monday goes! I've heard both thoughts - do bed rest and don't do bed rest. I may take time off work after ET just so I don't have the stress of work for a few days, but even then it might not be possible.

time2deal - Welcome! Indeed sounds like you've had a long journey! Look forward to updates! FYI, my clinic decides on 3 day vs 5 day transfer based on number of eggs retrieved. If there are 3 or less they usually do a 3 day transfer. More than 4 they usually wait to a 5 day transfer to "pick the best ones." My clinic hasn't mentioned a dummy ET, so would what the benefits are - a trial run? I've done IUIs which I've heard are similar to ET?

Flowermal - Welcome! Hope the scan on Thursday goes well!

Kerryb Great update on the embies. Hope the ET goes smoothly!

AFM - we had the egg retrieval on Friday, 16 were retrieved. Got the call yesterday that 13 were mature and 13 fertilized. Waiting for the next call on Monday to see how they're doing. We'll likely do a 5 day transfer on Wednesday. Trying not to be nervous!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies can I join you?

This is our second round of ivf, been on bcp since the 22nd october, scan on wednesday and if all goes to plan ec scheduled for the week of the 25th nov :thumbup:

Definitely feeling more stressed this cycle, I think I was more prepared for our first round because of a ridiculous amount of research of which I cant remember half of this time around and between running round after my one year old I havent had much chance to read up again other then the basics :dohh:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Hatethewait85

time2deal- Yay for first scans on Tuesday! Hope yours goes well. Hopefully we both get some really good egg and lining news! How do you fail a dummy transfer? 

ariel- 13 fertilized! Yay! :happydance: Hopefully they are all growing beautifully! Let us know the good news tomorrow. It's perfectly normal to be nervous. I stalled for about 30 minutes last night before giving my first injection because I was so nervous! 

Princess- Hi! Good luck on Wednesday! I hope IVF#2 goes perfectly! What type of protocol will you do? 

AFM- A test transfer is standard at my clinic... I didn't know most people don't have one?! From what I read it increases the success rate because they know what size catheter to use and know more about your uterus so they place the embies in the right spot!


----------



## time2deal

Welcome princess_1991 - although I'm such a newbie I don't feel I can welcome anyone! But great to see someone who has had success with IVF too - part of me doesn't really believe it ever works. I feel like I'm going through the motions sometimes, but anyway, got to keep hoping. 

Re the Dummy ET - it was done for me as they expected problems. Surgery I had (in Feb) removed the cervix (well, most of it) so there is lots of scar tissue around the new opening that was created. I 'failed' in that they couldn't get a catheter into the uterus. Try to imagine how much fun that process was!! As an aside, it also meant I was retaining blood each month, so the surgery last month was to clear all that out, and open up the cervical area again. Then the doctors said to try IVF asap, as the opening could block up again over time. 

My thyroid tests also showed slightly high readings, so I'm on some thyroid medication as well. My clinic are really good - they do seem all very invested in getting it right for me after a difficult year.

Bring on Tuesday for the first scan!

Someone asked about side effects. I must say I've not noticed anything really on the Menopur (plus burserilin). Maybe a bit more tired, I tend to be in bed earlier than normal, and I wake up a few time, but nothing major. I'm building a lovely big spot on my face though!! Which I suppose is probably hormonal.


----------



## Kerryb2001

Sorry I didn't post this right away but I had my ET yesterday morning for a 3-day transfer. They gave us an update on the embryos when we got there. We had 4 8-cell grade 1, 1 6-cell grade 1, and 1 6-cell grade 4. They transferred 2 of the 8-cell grade 1(which is the best grade). The procedure was quick and painless. They will continue to watch the rest of them and if any reach blastocyst, they will freeze them.

I'm in the middle of my second day of bed rest and am getting sick of it. Glad I have tomorrow off of work to get out of the house.

Some of you are talking about test transfers. My clinic calls them soundings to check the length of my uterus for ideal embryo placement. My transfer was supposed to be ultrasound guided, but my bladder wasn't cooperating. They did show me my uterus on the ultrasound after and the doctor referred to a couple small white blips as the embryos. 

Kzee- hope all goes well for you tomorrow. 

Ariel - 13! Woohoo!


----------



## RAFwife

dandan - I really am so sorry, it's an awful feeling. But it sounds like you're looking forwards to your next try which is great, keep positive :hugs:

Kzee - I know exactly what you mean about DH's reaction - we almost forget it's just as hard for them (if not harder because they have to watch us go through so much!) and they have the same emotions as we do. If yours is anything like mine he tries to hide any anxiety to keep me more calm. We're having treatment at the Centre for Life in Newcastle. My clinic doesn't recommend bed rest either, my advice is to just do what feels right. I didn't do bed rest with our fresh cycle and got a bfn, I decided for our FET I really wanted to be as calm and relaxed as possible so did 3 days modified bed rest. Even though it ended in an early miscarriage I honestly think the bed rest played a huge part - but mainly because it's what I was more comfortable doing and so my body and mind were more relaxed if that makes sense? If you're happier moving around as normal then that's the best thing for you. 

Flower - Hi again :flower: I remember you from a previous thread, Jan/Feb/March IVF buddies I think? How are you getting on with GonalF? Fingers crossed this is it for both of us now.

Hatethewait - that's exactly the attitude I've got, I'd rather spend these weeks feeling good and positive, because if it's a BFN at least I've still enjoyed life rather than spending the whole time being miserable! I truly think your mind plays a huge part in all this so I'm really working hard on staying relaxed and positive. I hope this is your one and only shot too! How are you getting on with stimming?

Kerry - congrats on being pupo!! :happydance: sounds like you've got some great little embryos on board. Hope you enjoy getting out of the house - hopefully the time will fly until your otd.

Time2deal - good luck for your scan tomorrow! It sounds like you've been through a lot, and I really hope this is the one for you. What I understand is the clinic generally choose a 3 or 5 day transfer depending on how your embryos are developing - if at day 3 it is clear which ones are 'stronger' they may choose to put them back then, but if they are all developing at the same time they choose to wait until day 5 so they can select the 'best' ones to put back. Does that make sense? Unfortunately my clinic will only ever put one back in me so they try to wait until day 5 if possible to see which one will give us the best chance.

ariel - huge congrats!! 13 fertilising is amazing! Hoping you have a great number on day of transfer, will be thinking of you on Wednesday.

Princess - lovely to see an IVF success :) good luck for Wednesday, hope everything goes well.

afm nothing much else going on yet! My baseline scan is a week today, feeling pretty rubbish on buserelin and anxious to get started with stimming again! Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## Kzee

Hi all! 

Hope you're all doing well?

Sorry to read and run, but i'm pretty busy at work so i'll be brief!

Had my ET yesterday. Not sure how I feel about it really. We didn't have the best quality embryos which is worrying but the good thing is that the one which we transferred was a blastocyst. The grades just confuse me and upset me a little so trying to ignore them! It's a grade 3 blast (1 is the best) C+ B. What the hell?! SO complex and i'm trying not to be hung up on it not being a 1AA. The embryologist said that although it's not the best grading, it's good and exactly the result we wanted, a strong blast that stood out from the rest. The rest aren't good enough to freeze which really upset me initially, but having spoken to the nurse, she said they only freeze when the blasts are top class as to not waste a funded cycle if this doesn't work. So we have 2 fresh funded cycles left which is good to know - not that i'm being negative! Well, perhaps a little, but it is very hard not to. Just feel like we didn't have quality OR quantity. 8 eggs, then down to just 1 worth while, but not even the best. Ah I dunno! I hope to God i'm proven wrong!

The procedure was fine, even less uncomfortable than a smear, so no probs there.

I took the day of transfer off. Got a Doctors note so I don't feel guilty! Just laid in bed most of the day, was pretty bored so glad to be back at work - God, I don't say that very often! 

So, i'm in the dreaded TWW. SCARY! My official test date is Sat Nov 23rd. Glad it's a weekend and I wont have to go into work, regardless of the result. I will either be the happiest I think I could ever be or go straight to the pub. 

That date is 12 days past a 5dt and i'm thinking I could test earlier. Any advice?

That wasn't as brief as expected! ha! Sorry not to respond to anyone's posts. I will get back on here later.

Take it easy ladies and hope to hear from you soon. x


----------



## princess_1991

Hatethewait - completely forgot the lingo but I believe im on the short protocol, all I know is theyve put me on the same protocol that I was on last time :thumbup:

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies! 

Kzee try not to get hung up on the grades of embies hun, ive known people have failed cycles with 1AAs and others who have have success with 3BBS, congrats on being pupo!

As for bed rest Vs no bed rest, our clinic has always gone with the continue as normal just dont over do it theory, although with my first cycle I did rest for the first few days just to give my embies best chance of settling in, have any of you heard the theory that laughter helps implanation? Supposedly it works, so pupo ladies rest up with some funny films :winkwink:

Hope everyone is well anyway!

Getting nervous about tomorrow now, Im just hoping for the go ahead to come off bcp and start merional on cd2, with our first cycle I had a cyst at our first scan and had to have the cycle postponed so im hoping it won't ve a repeat performance!


----------



## Flowermal

RAFwife: oh yes hi! I remember u from the previous thread too! All the best to you this round dear :flower:

KZee: congrats on being PUPO.. Hang in there Hun and keep urself busy to take your mind away from the TWW :winkwink:

Princess: how did the appt go?


----------



## princess_1991

Its tomorrow flowermal :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Time2deal- Glad your clinic is on time of things. It definitely helps make the process easier when that is the case! How was your first scan today?

kerryb- YAY for PUPO!! Any word on if your embies made it to blastocyst stage? How are you feeling otherwise? When's the official test date? FX!!

RAFwife- Glad you are on the positive train, too! Hope this week goes by fast so you can get started on sims. So far the stims are treating me pretty welll so that is good!

Kzee- You are PUPO! Hooray! I have no clue about the grading of the embryo's but it is exciting that you have the best of the best growing inside you right now! Fx this is it! That is nice that your OTD is on a weekend. From what I've been seeing, you can definitely get a BFP before your OTD but if you worried about seeing a false negative then wait. Do whatever makes you happiest and low stress! Like Princess said, I have heard laughter is best so try to watch some funny movies or go to a comedy club these next few days. 

Princess- Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes!

AFM- Had my first scan since stimming today and everything is looking good. I had a nurse instead of my doc so I didn't get as much info as I was hoping for. From what I know, I have 1 follie on each ovary > 10mm and >10 on each ovary that are near 10mm. E2 level was 450ish. Lining was 6ish. Follistim dose lowered to 175units the next 2 nights and I have my next scan and blood work on Thursday!


----------



## Kzee

princess_1991 - Thank you for the congrats on being PUPO! Yes, I guess that is something to celebrate! It certainly feels good not having loads of drugs to take and appointments to go to. Although, the waiting and constant looking/hoping for symptoms is a bit ridiculous for just day 2! I have been trying to have fun and laugh - although my husband tells me off for even sneezing, ha ha! Good luck with your appointment, I always felt really nervous for all of my appointments, but you will be fine! Keep us posted :)

Flowermal - thank you so much!

Hatethewait85 - Thank you! You're right, we got a blast and that's great. Hope it's growing SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much (praying)! I'm going to see how I feel about testing next week. I definitely think that 12dp5dt is quite a long time to test, especially as my cycles can be quite short, 25-28 days, although, not sure that even counts on an IVF cycle. We'll see how I feel I guess! Glad your scan went well! Sounds like you're on the right track, I found the stimming part really scary for some reason, like it was the biggest test they could do for my fertility to see if I could even grow follies, stupid I know. But, it's nothing to worry about, you just follow their advice re dosage etc, they know what they're doing. Won't be long till EC! 

kerryb - How are you feeling? Positive? Negative? Symptoms? I don't know how to feel, I really don't. All I know is that I think I keep mistaking a dodgy stomach and being a little gassy as movements in my uterus, FOR GODS SAKE! Ha! Anyway, really hope you're well, hope to hear from you soon.

RAFwife - have you started stims yet? I wasn't a fan of buserelin. Was fine at first but then I got constant headaches which pain killers didn't shift, until the dosage was lowered. Hope you're doing good!

You know what is frustrating, this is so silly but, I know I need to relax and the thing that I find most relaxing is probably stuffing my face with junk food! I got healthy this year, quit smoking, cut down on alcohol and lost 33lbs so I have deprived myself so much this year and all I want to do is eat sweets and chocolate and go out for dinner every night to take my mind off it, but I want to eat healthy so that i'm giving the embryo the best chance! So I'm sticking to protein and lots of veg which is fine, but I want to BAD STUFF! What do you guys think? 

How's everyone else doing? 

x


----------



## Kerryb2001

Kzee said:


> kerryb - How are you feeling? Positive? Negative? Symptoms? I don't know how to feel, I really don't. All I know is that I think I keep mistaking a dodgy stomach and being a little gassy as movements in my uterus, FOR GODS SAKE! Ha! Anyway, really hope you're well, hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> You know what is frustrating, this is so silly but, I know I need to relax and the thing that I find most relaxing is probably stuffing my face with junk food! I got healthy this year, quit smoking, cut down on alcohol and lost 33lbs so I have deprived myself so much this year and all I want to do is eat sweets and chocolate and go out for dinner every night to take my mind off it, but I want to eat healthy so that i'm giving the embryo the best chance! So I'm sticking to protein and lots of veg which is fine, but I want to BAD STUFF! What do you guys think?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> x

I'm doing well. In terms of symptoms, my boobs are sore but I really don't take any of these for real because of the progesterone shots. I got the levels checked this morning and hoping to find out lab results this afternoon. Um, and yes, every time I think I feel a twinge of something it seems to be gas! I completely undstand.

As far as wanting to eat anything, I read somewhere that we should look at the TWW as having no guilt. No guilt about what you crave or want. Just eat what you want and not be worried about that too! 

This is going to sound very contradictory to what I just said, but is anyone else planning to give up anything while they are pupo? I decided to cut as much caffeine as possible, so no more morning coffee for me. 

I'll write to everyone later. Seems like once I got the work, I have twice as much to do since I was out for most of last week.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kzee- I got very nervous before my first stim injection. It finally set in that holy crap I'm really doing this! Now that I've been doing it a few days I feel better... but you are right, it is definitely a bit scary. I think now is the time to not let little stuff (like what you eat) worry you. You should do whatever it takes to make you feel more zen and happy. And if it means a few extra pieces of chocolate, then so be it! Good luck!!! Let us know when you decide to test. 

Kerryb- Let us know how your progesterone looks. I wonder if my clinic will check mine... I can't recall if they said anything about labs after the ET. I've already been trying hard to cut out coffee completely the last few months. Every once in awhile I slip and have one, but I try to stick with decaf if I can. My office is so cold at work that I really look forward to a warm cup of coffee so it has definitely been hard! I've already given up alcohol, too. Other than that I have no plans to get rid of anything else if I don't have to! 

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## ariel01

I'm so excited for all those jumping into things now! All the shots and pokes and headaches is a bit overwhelming and the days seem to drag on, but having just come out of my ET...it's all worth it! I hope you all get wonderful results!

As for what to eat, I'm usually a really healthy eater but definitely have been stress eating and I agree, don't feel guilty about it. Now in the TWW the doctor says no alcohol (of course) and no caffeine. I'm a big tea drinker and have been only having one cup of green tea a day - guess I'm down to just hot water now!!

AFM, the ET today went very smooth! I did acupuncture before and after, plus they gave me Valium. I didn't feel a thing! We did a 5 day transfer of 2 blasts and have at least 4 blasts (maybe as high as 8, we'll know tomorrow) to freeze! No I'm relaxing on the couch, watching movies, and hoping for those blasts to settle right in! Here's to all of us who are PUPO and those who are about to be!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

ariel- You get to join the PUPO club!! :happydance: That club is getting pretty big now. You have a great number of potential frosties, too :thumbup: Make sure to find yourself a funny movie! My acupuncturist has me drinking lemon water - perhaps you could do that? Fx for you!


----------



## Briss

Ladies, can I join?

just got my AF and ready to start IVF No. 2. I am on short antagonist protocol. I got my meds and a letter that hopefully will let me take it with the needles as my hand luggage. I am going abroad tomorrow and will have to start my injections there. Need to make sure none of my colleagues who are travelling with me will see the letter cos it says "fertility treatment". I need to keep it in the fridge which is a bit of a nuisance. had to cover it up at work so people do not see what that is. I'd also need to somehow manage to get out of the corporate dinner tomorrow and stab myself in my tummy. It's a different FSH this time Gonal F (last time it was menopur), they say they want to see whether I react better to this one. They start me with very low dose as they say 125 (usually they start with 150) on CD2 which is tomorrow. here I go again!

Hatethewait, how do you find your antagonist protocol? I am also on a short antagonist protocol. 

Kzee, I am also in London but at Create. how do you find St Barts? do not worry about embryo grading, I've seen so many bfns with perfect blasts and bfps with what seemed to be poor quality embryo. you are PUPO and that all that matters.

time2deal, which clinic are you with? 

dandan, I am very sorry about BFN. are you going to have a follow up app with the clinic to discuss what they think went wrong and what they should change to make it a success next time? your age is on your side and the egg quality must be pretty good. maybe something with implantation? 

Kerryb, I am with you on quitting coffee. I was going to start from today but it's so freezing in London and I was so weak&#8230; basically I has a cappuccino but no more, from tomorrow I am going to be clean! 

ariel, congratulation on being PUPO. what points did they needle before and after ET? I did acu + chinese herbs for almost a year but unfortunately it did not really improve anything for me, if anything it made things slightly worse in terms of my cycle was short and I got acne but on a plus side my blood flow to the ovaries and uterus is very good which as I know the most important thing for over 35.


----------



## Kzee

Hi all! Hope all's well :thumbup:

Kerryb2001 - Glad you're well! Also glad i'm not the only one who can't seem to differentiate between their uterus and their guts! I too have pretty sore boobs but I have had since before the transfer, guessing it's from the progesterone. The only other thing I've noticed, but I really think it's nothing to read into is slight back ache every now and again. I just get the odd little ache on either side of my lower back, but it feels like muscle pain and quite far around the sides? So it's probably something that I always have but don't ever notice. God. GOING. CRAZY :wacko:

I think you're totally right about having what you want during the TWW, I've decided. Last night I had some treats after dinner. I'll be healthy again today but it's just too much to worry about, restricting this and that. Obviously no drinking/smoking goes without saying but caffeine, I think is entirely up to you. I guess as long as you're not having loads, of anything for that matter, it's absolutely fine. I find coffee and even tea keeps me awake at night anyway so i'm drinking decaf tea, but not religiously. 

Hatethewait85 - Glad you injections are going ok! Good luck to you too! I'm thinking of testing 10dp5dt which will be Thursday 21st Nov instead of Sat 23rd. Although going into work straight after a BFN would be very hard. I think what I'm going to do is wait, unless I get any very obvious symptoms between now and next week. If I feel really different then i'll test early. But right now, I daren't risk it based on tiny things like a gurgling gut, ha! Let us know how the scans go - you'll be great! :thumbup:

ariel01 - Congrats on being PUPO! My OTD is a day after you. I guess my clinic is being cautious. I just had the one blast transferred as we're only allowed one at our clinic, was a bit worried about the grades as it was a 3 C+B, not the best but what can you do?! Your fertilisation sounds great! Lots to freeze too, that's excellent! Wishing you all the best!

Hey Briss! - Wow you're starting again so soon, that's great! I thought they make you wait for months? If this fails, I wanna get straight back on it immediately. Enough time has been wasted TTC. I completely understand about trying to hide all of this, especially at work - I've made up all sorts of elaborate stories about my whereabouts and 'illnesses'. Feel awful, but I'm not ready for anyone to know about our issues. Not even our family know. Hoping we can just announce a BFP to close family next week. Do you think anyone suspects anything? I'm finding St Barts fine, no complaints (yet) They seem to know exactly what they're doing and are inline with national statistics so I guess that's all you can ask for. How's Create? Where is that? Good luck with the stims, I had Gonal F and found it absolutely fine! Here's to you and your next go! 

xx


----------



## Briss

Kzee, I can start so soon because my first cycle was natural/modified i.e. very low doses of stims for 5 days, only 1 dominant follicle was collected. I had one cycle in between and everything looked normal, I ovulated when I was supposed to, my lining looked great, nothing was left after the chemical. I could not bare to wait any longer as we've been TTC for 3.5 with low sperm count and it just does not seem possible for us to get there naturally and in the meantime my FSH keeps getting higher as I get older, basically IVf is our only hope. 

on my first IVF, I started (AF type) cramping and had sore boobs very early on but i think that was progesterone. then on 10 DPO I had very noticeable localised dull pain (not like AF cramps) and tiny bit of spotting &#8211; implantation I got BFP on 13 DPO but unfortunately it was chemical. 

I also did not tell anyone about IVF, except for my mum and obviously my lovely B&B friends! I am due to do a presentation right around EC/ET so will have to find a way to be "ill" yet again or have a "minor medical procedure"

Create is fine. very low key but very friendly and positive. I went there because I wanted to do natural IVF with no stims. It was so scary to have everything hanging on just one egg but we almost got there. they made me feel very good about my everything so complementary about my lining the embryo I felt like I had the best embryo ever. I am sure it was not true but it did not matter the important thing is what's in your head and it has to be positive. Admin side of Create is not the best, I sometimes have to call them 3-4 times before I get an answer but I thought they did a good job first time around so fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies, just a quick update. Went in for my scan today and my FS says that I'm ready for ER on Monday. So 2 more days of jabs and I trigger on Sat evening. Just a little down cos apparently only my ride side is responding with about 6 follies however my left doesn't have any. Just praying that I've got enough eggs to transfer and hopefully another 1 or 2 to freeze.


----------



## ariel01

Flowermal - Yay to trigger Saturday and ER on Monday! 6 follies is good and hopefully there are a few other hiding in there! Keep us posted!

Briss - MF is so hard isn't it! IVF was really our only option too. Sorry about your first natural cycle, but I've got everything crossed for you for this one!! I've been doing acupuncture for about 6 months now. The main thing is that it has helped me relax. The points they did before and after ET was ears, wrists and feet - to get blood flowing to the uterus and get it (and me) relaxed. Hope things all work for you being abroad!

Kzee - that's awesome our OTDs are one day apart! I hope we get the best news! I was expecting mine to be a bit later, but I'll take it. You did a 5 day transfer too right? My clinic said if I was under 35 they would have only transferred one blast. I also read on a site that you could begin testing 4 days post 5dt. Seems a bit early to me! I've been testing out my trigger though and today it does look like it's out. I'm trying too not to symptom spot, but it's sure tough!

Hatethewait - Thanks! I hadn't heard about lemon water, do you know what it's supposed to do? I've been drinking lots of Gatorade to keep OHSS at bay (so far so good)! How's the stimming going??

Kerryb - Did you get the progesterone results?

I love this thread and all the support ladies!!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Briss- Hi! The antagonist protocol is going well for me so far. I'm on day 5 of stims (and CD7) and have about 12 measurable follicles and am on pretty low doses of follistim (175units). My FS was worried I would respond too well so she used this protocol to hopefully avoid OHSS- and so far so good! Starting the cetrotide today. I hope you get good results with this protocol too!

Kzee- It will be really hard for me to decide when to test, too. Just go with your gut (gurgling or not :haha:)!! Keep us updated if you do test early.

Flower- Yay for nearing the end of the jabs!! Don't get too caught up in the numbers, remember you want quality not quantity. AND it really only takes one. (I'm saying this for myself, too because I only have 12 and I was told to expect 20+!!)

Ariel- Lemon water is supposed to help with cleanse my liver? And I forget what she said about why that's important with fertility, haha. There's too much to remember these days, isn't there!? Glad you are keeping the OHSS at bay. Hopefully the gatorade does the trick. 

AFM- Just got back from my appointment. E2 = 1100, Progesterone 1.1, 5 measurable follies on the L (biggest 2 around 11.5) and 7 on the R (biggest at 15), 3-4 on each side <10 that weren't measured. I didn't get to hear what my lining was but I thought maybe I saw it measured at an 8? Anyway, cetrotide starting today and follistim dose staying the same. Next appointment in 3 days! My doc was very happy with how things were looking as she was quite worried about OHSS, but now feels much better about my risk being low. :happydance: Now, off to work I guess...


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls! Sorry to R&R but just wanted to update, we've been given the go ahead, just waiting for af and can start stims on cd3 :thumbup:

Will catch up with you all properly tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

So af arrived this morning :yipee: never thought id be happy to see it again but hopeing it'll be my last af for a good many months!
Due to start 187.5iu of merional on sunday and have my first scan booked in on thursday :thumbup:

Ariel congrats on being pupo hun! 
Flowermal 6 follies that they can see is still good! You may find that they discover a few more tucked away when they go in for ec, or you could have more then one egg in some follies!
Kzee with my first cycle I swore blind I wasnt going to test until atleast otd but I joined the crazy testers and ended up testing out trigger and then taking a test or 2 every day watching our lines get darker until otd :haha: ended up spending about £90 on tests :dohh:

Hope everyone else is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Kzee

ariel01 - I know! Praying for the best news for us both next week (if not before!) Yes, I did a 5 day transfer of 1 blast. I think the safest time to test early, if we did would maybe be 8dp5dt, so I guess, 13 days past egg retrieval or ovulation. But I just don't know if I'll be able to go through with it. Aggghhhh!

I got a bit upset last night. I REALLY thought that AF was coming, like, the next day. I know so many people say they experience AF like cramps and get a BFP but this wasn't cramps. I don't tend to get AF cramps before either, just get the odd one during, perhaps when it's particularly heavy. But this was different. It's a feeling I always get the night before. Like a gurling or just movement down there. I can't explain it, but in my head I always just think it's on it's way and feels almost like it's trickling down trough my insides on it's way. I know it sounds so weird, it is exactly what I felt last night. Poor DH was so upset and I felt awful for even mentioning it as it's way too early right?? You can't possibly get AF this early, could you? I've heard that people do get it early, before their test date but surely not this soon? But then my cycles can be quite short. 25 days sometimes, but surely a medicated cycle would prevent it? I don't know :shrug: AF hasn't arrived and part of me thinks I was being ridiculous.... but it was such a specific feeling that I always get before AF. Who knows. 

Hatethewait85 - so pleased everything's looking good and you're out of the woods with the OHSS! Keep us posted!

princess_1991 - YAY for AF! but only on this occasion ha ha! If I ever got a faint positive, I would buy 10 of every brand and test everyday just to relive seeing two lines over and over and over again. I can only wish/hope!!

Hope everyone else is well. God this is tough. I kinda wish I felt some kind of really strong feeling so I could just stick with it, but I flit between - there's no way this has worked, I would feel something. To, this could be it, just relax and then a tiny glimmer of excitement :wacko:


----------



## Kerryb2001

I heard back from the lab and I didn't have any embryos that were able to be frozen. I'm hoping that my odds are good that they placed the best ones in me! 

I haven't gotten my progestrone results back and I
It's really my fault. I chose to go to a lab closer to my work and they are super slow at getting results to my doctor. I'm hoping I find out today. 

I go for my otd on Wednesday. I'm not taking any chances. I'm going to drive 2 hours one way just to have my blood drawn but they get the results to the dr by the afternoon.

Princess- time to start stimming! Exciting times because you feel like you are doing something everyday in this process.

Ariel - welcome to the pupo club! You're joining me and Kzee!

Hatethewait - sounds like you're responding to the stim meds well. Have they said anything about your projected ET?

Flower - almost trigger time! What is your trigger? I had novirel and the shot itself didn't hurt but it was sore for 2 days after. 

Kzee- this wait is crazy. This morning I woke up so hot. Like when I drank some cold water, I could feel it go to my stomach hot. Again, not sure if this is the progesterone or maybe good symptoms. Is Wednesday your otd too? 

Briss- hope travel goes ok. Most of my colleagues know what I'm going through and they are very supportive. So if they find out maybe look st it as an opportunity for more support. Also, it got very cold here this last week and I need something warm to drink too. If I've had coffee, it's been decaf. Yesterday I was in Starbucks and saw they had decaf Christmas blend. I didn't buy any but if my tests are positive, I think I'm going to treat myself to a bag. I love the smell of coffee as well, so I'm missing that smell around the house.


----------



## Kzee

Kerryb2001 - Hi! Same as me with the none to freeze, but like my clinic said, it's not worth doing it unless they are the highest quality/grade and we can't always be that lucky I guess, and yes to us having the best transferred! 

Well, being hot is something out of the ordinary for you, take it as a good sign, I would! :thumbup: Wed - ooooooh, not long at all! My OTD is not for another week, well 8 days to be precise, it's next Saturday 23rd November. I think that's so late, it'll be 17dp egg collection and 12dp5dt! Seems very late but I think they do it just to avoid any false positives/negatives. :shrug: 

Do you feel anything else? I don't feel any different, little bit of a cold but everyone's had that at work and the weird AF sensation last night. Just wanna feel happy and enjoy my weekend and I am determined to try!


----------



## princess_1991

Kzee afs axtually know to come late after ivf cycles because the progestrone delays it hopefully not that it'll even apply to you :winkwink:
However just wanted to say that when I got my bfp I ended up with a cold (as did many on our support group, doctor said quite a few women get it as the pregnancy lowers your immune system) so maybe its a good sign :thumbup:

Kerryb our last cycle we told quite a few people too however this cycle round we've kept it on the down low and only told my dad, brother and sister and dhs sister, 
Anyone else not telling anyone or telling everyone?


----------



## time2deal

Hi all, 

I've not posted much here, but I'm still reading all the time. 

Kzee, Ariel and Kerry - great to see you are all PUPO! Very exciting, and terrifying I imagine. I'm really scared on the wait. 

Hatethewait - follies sound fantastic, and still a few days to go. When are you expecting to go to egg collection? 

AFM - I've had my second scan today, and have 8 follies growing. Not fantastic, but all similar sizes so hopefully they will all have nice eggs in them. They think it will be another 4 days of stims, then trigger shot on Monday night for EC on Wednesday. I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing - not the procedure, but the waiting and hoping after that. 

I'm totally going to do a test when I get the trigger shot!! I've never had a BFP, and in a strange way it will be reassuring to know the chemicals can at least appear if they are there. Silly I know, but I just can't face another negative test. 

Someone asked what clinic I am at. I'm at the Lister in London. They are really good, although very expensive, but hopefully it will be worth the money. 

Good luck to us all.


----------



## Kzee

princess_1991 said:


> Kzee afs axtually know to come late after ivf cycles because the progestrone delays it hopefully not that it'll even apply to you :winkwink:
> However just wanted to say that when I got my bfp I ended up with a cold (as did many on our support group, doctor said quite a few women get it as the pregnancy lowers your immune system) so maybe its a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> Kerryb our last cycle we told quite a few people too however this cycle round we've kept it on the down low and only told my dad, brother and sister and dhs sister,
> Anyone else not telling anyone or telling everyone?

Thanks princess_1991! Good to hear! Although I can't help but think maybe AF Is just sitting there waiting to come and the progesterone is simply delaying it. Ah well, nothing I can do except wait! I really appreciate your words of encouragement! 

We haven't told a soul. People don't even know we have any problems or had even been trying. I just always say that we're not quite ready yet and are waiting until we have more money/our own house etc... I don't want people to know - makes me feel like failures and even if we finally get pregnant, I still don't know if I'd tell anyone. But sometimes I feel like screaming it out!


----------



## Kzee

time2deal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've not posted much here, but I'm still reading all the time.
> 
> Kzee, Ariel and Kerry - great to see you are all PUPO! Very exciting, and terrifying I imagine. I'm really scared on the wait.
> 
> Hatethewait - follies sound fantastic, and still a few days to go. When are you expecting to go to egg collection?
> 
> AFM - I've had my second scan today, and have 8 follies growing. Not fantastic, but all similar sizes so hopefully they will all have nice eggs in them. They think it will be another 4 days of stims, then trigger shot on Monday night for EC on Wednesday. I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing - not the procedure, but the waiting and hoping after that.
> 
> I'm totally going to do a test when I get the trigger shot!! I've never had a BFP, and in a strange way it will be reassuring to know the chemicals can at least appear if they are there. Silly I know, but I just can't face another negative test.
> 
> Someone asked what clinic I am at. I'm at the Lister in London. They are really good, although very expensive, but hopefully it will be worth the money.
> 
> Good luck to us all.

Hi time2deal! Sounds like you've really been through it... Glad you're well and now properly on the IVF train! 

Your follies are great! Mine were all over the place, different sizes and in the end I think that lowered the amount of eggs retrieved. Yours sound good and steady! I know what you mean about the waiting... I think this time I wasn't really sure what was good or bad regarding follies, eggs, quality, embryos, day 3, day 5, blasts so it was nerve racking but I was just going along with it and taking in all the stuff the Doctors were saying and it all seemed alright. Until I started googling and now it terrifies me that if this doesn't work and we have to do it again, I'll know exactly what they're looking for or not looking for and have much more knowledge which is a not necessarily a good thing!


----------



## Kerryb2001

My progesterone level is at 50. They say they want it over 15. I'm taking progesterone in oil injections every night so I guess the dosage must be right.


----------



## Hatethewait85

princess- Yay for AF!! Good luck starting the meds this weekend. 

Kzee- I hope the :witch: stays away! I think it's far too early to even worry about AF anyway!

kerryb- So sorry you didn't have any to freeze but fx the 2 inside are the best of the best. Sounds like you have a great progesterone number. I can't believe your OTD is just 5 days away! :happydance: 

time2deal- 8 is a great number! And it's great that they are all similar sizes. Mine seem to be all over the place! :wacko: What day of stims are you on now? When's your next appointment? We might be pretty close on EC!

AFM- We've told quite a few people and part of me wishes we hadn't. We've told our parents (really because they happened to be visiting when we had one of our weekend appointments) and a few people at work because it was getting too hard to miss without a good explanation. I've also told our closest friends because we pretty much talk about everything and I am happy they know. Projected EC date for me at this point is 11/21 give or take a day. Will likely do 5 day transfer. Less than a week to go! :happydance: 

Did anyone else notice very little ovary activity when they were stimming? I keep expecting to feel "full" or cramping or SOMETHING, but it's pretty quiet. I only notice the occasional twinge. It's making me worried things aren't moving along as they should. I guess I will find out in 2 days but it is stressing me out!! :headspin:


----------



## Kerryb2001

Hatethewait85 said:


> Did anyone else notice very little ovary activity when they were stimming? I keep expecting to feel "full" or cramping or SOMETHING, but it's pretty quiet. I only notice the occasional twinge. It's making me worried things aren't moving along as they should. I guess I will find out in 2 days but it is stressing me out!! :headspin:

I didn't really notice much while I was stimming. I had the same worry that maybe nothing was going on, but my scans were pretty good. Someone said to worry about quality versus quantity and 8 at about the same time mean good things. My dr told me that even though they got 13 eggs he though some of them were small so that's why only 6 fertilized.


----------



## Flowermal

Hey everyone, just had my trigger (it's night here) a few hrs ago.. So all set for ER on Monday.

Kerry, my trigger was Pregnyl :flower:


----------



## time2deal

Hatethewait85 said:


> time2deal- 8 is a great number! And it's great that they are all similar sizes. Mine seem to be all over the place! :wacko: What day of stims are you on now? When's your next appointment? We might be pretty close on EC!

Next scan is on Monday, and expected EC on Wednesday or Thursday. I'm going to push for Thursday if there is any ability to choose as it works better for both my husband and I work wise. 

Edited to add: I'm on day 10 of Stims, and probably will be the last one tomorrow night. Then trigger Monday night (if we are EC on Wednesday). I will have a bit of leftover menopur (smaller than my usual dose) on Monday, so she indicated she may say just use that last bit and trigger on Tuesday if we decide to go with Thursday. 



Hatethewait85 said:


> AFM- We've told quite a few people and part of me wishes we hadn't. We've told our parents (really because they happened to be visiting when we had one of our weekend appointments) and a few people at work because it was getting too hard to miss without a good explanation. I've also told our closest friends because we pretty much talk about everything and I am happy they know. Projected EC date for me at this point is 11/21 give or take a day. Will likely do 5 day transfer. Less than a week to go! :happydance:
> 
> Did anyone else notice very little ovary activity when they were stimming? I keep expecting to feel "full" or cramping or SOMETHING, but it's pretty quiet. I only notice the occasional twinge. It's making me worried things aren't moving along as they should. I guess I will find out in 2 days but it is stressing me out!! :headspin:

My family know, and lots of people know it will be necessary, but I told them I'd look to start next year. I have plenty of doctor appointments anyway, so work aren't too suspicious. 

One of my good friends knows who I was with today, and he pretty much spent the whole day teasing me as I couldn't drink! Which was good really - you need people who don't take the whole thing too seriously. He is also very excited and optimistic for me, while I don't really believe it will work, which was also nice. He kept saying 'once you are pregnant'... which is sweet. 

This time around I must admit I've not felt too much during the stimms, which makes me nervous whenever I go to the clinic, but things seem to be moving along well. I have made a real effort to eat protein and not too many carbs, which had kept the bloating down a bit. I'm not looking forward to the progesterone, I get bad enough PMT, I've no idea what I will be like with boosted progesterone! I should warn my poor husband. 



Flowermal said:


> Hey everyone, just had my trigger (it's night here) a few hrs ago.. So all set for ER on Monday.
> 
> Kerry, my trigger was Pregnyl :flower:

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## princess_1991

So nervous about starting stims tonight! Never thought I'd be back to injecting myself again (well dh does it!)
Feeling rather emotional today!

Flower yayy for trigger, not long now hun! :thumbup:
Timetodeal that's really sweet of your friend, we decided not to tell anyone this time around because last time everyone kept asking "are you pregnant yet?!" and I found it more stressful then the actually cycle!
Hatethewait last cycle by the end of stims I looked about 15 weeks pregnant, felt a little bloated but didn't really have any twinges or anything like that, not long until your ec now tho!

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Kerryb, please be careful with decaf, I read that they use chemicals in the process and basically decaf seems like a worse choice than normal coffee. if you can get hold of decaf that is done with just water then that's fine but I could find any in local coffee shops. I am on my 3rd day with no coffee!! really tough

time2deal, I've heard lots of good things about Lister. i was also considering them cos they seem to do well with high FSH ladies. 

Kzee, we also decided not to tell anyone (except for my mum), sometimes it's really hard cos I have a few close friends who know that we are TTC but I could not share our first IVF failure and the drama of going through the chemical. It's just getting harder to remember not to mention it accidently but it's always on my mind

Flowermal. good luck with EC!!

princess. injections are not fun but I found the stimming ones are quite tolerable. my blood thinning injections were so painful I could barely stand it for 2 weeks. 

afm, 3rd day of stims, have a mild headache since I started stimming. Traveling with meds and needles was really easy, no one asked any questions so luckily I did not have to produce my letter or explain anything. I could not find a way to get the first injection in the middle of the corporate dinner so i had to start a bit late but it was still around 11 pm UK time so i hope it's OK. Am due for my first scan tomorrow.


----------



## princess_1991

Ladies make sure you drink lots of water while stimming, it'll keep those nasty headaches away and can also help prevent OHSS :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Princess- Yay for starting stims today! You and your hubby will do great! And the stim part flies by. I can't believe I'm already over a week into it. I definitely don't think I look any amounts pregnant but things are moving along at least. We'll see if I look 15 weeks pregnant when I'm done...

Kzee- How have you been feeling? Have you tested at all? Sending lots of :dust: your way! 

kerryb- Any promising symptoms? Are you going to test early at all? Your OTD is almost here!! 

flowermal- Good luck tomorrow!! Enjoy your injection free day today! Keep us updated. 

time2deal- Good luck tomorrow! Hope your follies are growing beautifully and that there is some wiggle room for EC to happen on Thursday. It sounds like my EC will be Thursday or Friday so we will be pretty close. Your friends sounds great- it is definitely nice to have someone to joke with about the whole thing! Fx he's right and you'll get your BFP in just a couple of weeks!! It's good for me to hear that you haven't felt much either. It's crazy how our bodies can handle this, isn't it? So far I've tolerated all the meds the last several months really well. I hope the progesterone is well tolerated too since I could potentially be on it for 11 weeks!

Briss- Glad your trip went well. Sounds like you are back home? I think with the stims it's most important to do them at about the same time each day (give or take an hour) so I don't think there is a "too late." Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes.

AFM- Had my appointment this morning. I was nervous not too much is going on in there since I've had no cramping or bloating. With the exception of being tired, I've felt completely normal. I guess I am just lucky because there is a lot going on in there! I have 10 follicles on each side >10mm and 5-7 on each side slightly smaller than that. Most are in the 11-13 range a few in the 14-16 range. Estradiol level is nearly 2000, progesterone level is ~3.2. Lining is at 8.5. I didn't have my usual doc today but the one I had was great and very informative. He said I should prepare myself for a freeze all scenario because my progesterone is getting high. He says if it gets too high it starts to change the lining before we are ready for it and that decreases the success rate. I failed to ask how high is too high but I'm guessing I'm approaching it and will ask on Tuesday when I go back. My last progesterone level was 1.3 and he said I was getting "up there" based on that level as the one from today hadn't come back by the time I saw him. I guess we will see what happens. A few days to go- staying on the same follistim dose for now. Next appointment in 2 days. I really hope I don't have to freeze them all... I just want to be pg already!!! But will do whatever gives me the best odds. Anyone know anything about the progesterone levels?

Sorry for the novel!

:dust:


----------



## Kzee

Hi all, I think it's all over for me. Had brown blood mixed with progesterone gel this morning, quite a lot too. My OTD isn't until Sat 23rd Nov. Surely it's too early for AF but I know i'm out :(


----------



## Briss

Just had my first scan on CD 5 and so far so good; 8 follicles on the left, all different sizes; only 2 on the right. follicles on the right are not collectable as the needle will have to go through the cyst and puncturing the cyst have a risk of infection; lining looks very good it's still menstrual but the triple layer is coming through; good blood flow. waiting for my blood results but for the time being I am staying on 125 Gonal F. EC is likely to be Sunday/Monday CD11/12. seems a bit early?

My poor DH had to pay the full amount today and he was slightly shocked so I had to take him for a cup of coffee so he could recover. tbh, I'd much rather part with the money then have to go through stims! we had a bit of a chat about what wonderful things this cycle could bring about finally and I think his mood gradually improved. He decided to cancel drinks tomorrow cos he felt foolish for drinking and damaging our chances while paying so much money for it. finally he is showing some sense!! 

we paid for the embryoscope (in case we will have more than 2 embryos). I hope it's worth it. they said it's most likely to be 3 day transfer cos by day 3 they can see through the embryoscope all they need to know about the embryo's chances and they believe my uterus is the best place for it so the sooner it can get in there the better. 

My next scan is on CD 7.


----------



## Briss

Kzee, it does not mean you are out yet. I started spotting on 10 DPO which was implantation apparently. also IVf cycles are very different and it's so common for ladies to have even red blood flow and still be pregnant. no one can explain what's causing this bleeding in IVf cycles but it happens very often. your little embryo may be just getting comfortable in there, fingers crossed! if you are going to test I'd recommend FRER, last cycle I started testing as soon as I got spotting and it was all bfn every day until I tried FRER which was the only one that gave me a proper line immediately (unfortunately it ended in chemical but I believe FRERs are most sensitive)


----------



## Kzee

Thanks Briss, 

I know it could be implantation bleeding or just crazy IVF but I just don't want to hang my hopes on that, I think I need to tell myself it's done or I think i'll go mad.

My poor DH's face this morning when I told him, he just burst into tears and kept saying sorry, I've never seen him like that before and can't handle his reaction, it breaks my heart. 

I will test later or maybe tomorrow morning, I have a clear blue one from the hospital, but do you think I should get First response instead? I want to test just to prove it's over, otherwise it's just torture, thinking there could still be a chance. I can feel AF :(


----------



## Briss

Kzee, I know it's distressing I've gone through that myself only a month ago but trust me it still can go either way. At this moment your spotting and AF like feeling could mean pregnancy as well as AF, it's pretty much 50/50. as far as you can try to stay calm (I know it's impossible I was going crazy myself but just try to distract yourself in case this is the beginning of implantation you do not want to spoil it by being in distress). I tested with everything (literally spent over 50 pounds on all brands) on 13 DPO and only FRER gave me a proper line. crear blue/Superdrug got me a shadow of a line, all other tests were clean BFN. getting a shadow of a line is still distressing cos you do not know what it means. this cycle if we get to that point I am not spending my money on anything else but FRER and I will test around 12/13 DPO (I know I say that now but come TWW I will probably get crazy again and start testing from 5 DPO&#8230;). if you get to 14 DPO and still BFN it probably means all over but even then there is a small chance you will get good beta on your blood test. It happened here several times. ladies were testing before going for bloods and bfn only to announce healthy betas in the afternoon. I guess it depends what you test with, some are more sensitive than others. Good luck!


----------



## Kzee

Thank you so much Briss.... It means so much to be able to talk on here. To be thrust into work after something like that is awful, I just want to go home!

But, I know you could be right. I guess it is still 50/50 at this point. I have seen so many people get a BFP after bleeding but I just don't think i'd be that lucky. 

I remember you from another thread and getting your BFP then a chemical, so awful but so pleased you're going for it again and wish you all the luck in the world, you deserve it! xx


----------



## Briss

Kzee, I totally understand. I got the call about my chemical while I was at work and to add insult to my injury I could hear a baby crying while I was talking to the doc cos one of the secretaries brought her new-born to the office to show off&#8230; unfortunately IVf journey is usually tough so that's why we should all stick together and help each other to get through it. wishing you best of luck for this cycle and I really hope this will be it for you. 

bleeding is so common, when I went for a scan at a different clinic after I had the chemical the doc was asking me lots of questions about my period before doing the scan I was annoyed at first but then I realised that she needed to make sure I was not still pregnant cos you can even get a resemblance of a period in some pregnancies this is particularly common for IVf pregnancies.


----------



## Kzee

Ah Briss, thank you, so lovely of you. 

That's horrific, receiving the call at work, I can't imagine. How are you feeling now? 

I had to give up my seat on the tube this morning for a pregnant lady. JESUS! 

I'm just desperate to get home to DH now, I feel so sorry for him, he blames himself for it all and it's just awful. If this isn't our BFP, we will go again as soon as possible. And, we have Xmas coming up which will be great to get away from it all and just get ourselves together for the New Year. BUT, I'm still hopeful...ish. Not a whole lot because I won't allow myself but I will keep you posted on how things go over the next few days. 

Thanks again Briss, it means so much xx


----------



## princess_1991

Kzee, brown blood is old blood so could well be what was left from implantation, I had spotting very early on with my daughter, got my fingers tightly crossed for you! :hugs:

Wow Briss sounds like you've really been through the mill! Hoping this cycle works out for you Hun!

Afm first injection last night went better then expected, it wasn't half as bad as I remember :blush:
Same again tonight I guess!


----------



## Kzee

Thank you princess_1991! That's very sweet of you, got everything crossed too. Who knows. I have period type pains now, although, I just went to the toilet and had clear/white cm??? Perhaps that's the progesterone cream, slowing the flow again though. I have to keep using it until my official test. 

Well done with your injections! They're pretty scary aren't they, but great that you're finding it easier this time. All the best! xx


----------



## RAFwife

Hi ladies, have been reading the thread and caught up with everyone - in a rush at the moment but sounds like there's a lot of good stimming going on :thumbup: I hope the 2ww is flying by for those of you waiting, will keep everything crossed for you. Don't give up hope until otd and you know for sure xx

afm had my baseline scan this morning and everything looks great so I start stimming tomorrow :happydance: very excited but apprehensive as it made me so ill last time but I feel more prepared to deal with it this time round.

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## Flowermal

Kzee, hang in there dear.. Know the TWW is pure torture as it is so pls don't get too stressed out k dear? Spend time with hubby. It's not your or his fault. Both of u are in this together and that's the impt thing. :flower:

Princess, great that ur first jab went well!! :thumbup:

Briss, good luck with the scans.. Hope the follies grow!! :thumbup:

RAF, yay to starting stimms :happydance:

I just had my EC today.. 3 eggs only but thankful it's better than nothing..
Hoping that they fertilize. If all goes well in go in for ET on Wed..


----------



## Briss

Flowermal, well done!! 3 eggs is not bad at all. last cycle I had only one and we almost made it so with 3 you have very good chances. fingers crossed they are all mature and will fertilise properly. are you doing ICSI?

RAFwife, good luck with stims tomorrow. what are you stimming with?

princess, well done on starting the injections. it will go really fast. good luck!


----------



## Flowermal

Yes Briss we are going with ICSI so hopefully that increases chances of fertilisation :)


----------



## ariel01

Flowermal - Yay for EC and 3 eggies! We did ICSI too and all of the mature eggs fertilized. Best of luck to you!

RAFwife - exciting that you get to start stimming! I'm also curious what meds you'll be using.

princess - hope the injections are going well! Sad that we kinda get used to it and can pick it up again like riding a bike!

Briss - sounds like this cycle is progressing well! If it helps, my EC was only after 9 days of stimming. We paid OOO too so I feel your pain. What exactly is the embryoscope?

Hatethewait - 10 follies on each side is great! My RE was also really worried about my estradoil levels - by day 8 of stims it was 4765. I'm not sure what my progesterone was though. They backed down on my meds and my levels dropped dramatically. No real OHSS issues post EC and ET.

Kzee - you and me are in the same boat. I got a BFN today at 5dp5dt (10 dpo). Trying not to let it completely get me down (plus the newborn pics that just came through my work email from a co-worker). Holding out hope for our betas, right!


----------



## Briss

ariel, here is some info on the embryoscope that my clinic uses https://www.createhealth.org/ivf-treatment-services/embryoscope basically it gives more info on how embryo is developing and helps select the best ones (if there is a choice) I also hope it means they do not need to wait 5 days to decide which ones are doing well and can predict their development by day 3 so we could get them in asap. 

My estradinol today was 828 and LH 3.1, I was told it's fine doe CD5. last cycle my estradinol was much lower than that but I guess it's because I had less follicles.


----------



## Kerryb2001

My clinic prefers that I don't do any testing until my beta. So far I've been very good, but I do have a test in the drawer and I keep thinking about trying it. My otd is Wednesday and I hope I get some sleep before then. I felt like I was up every hour last night and was hot. As for symptoms, I am weird about thinking they are pregnancy symptoms since I'm taking shots of progesterone. My boobs are very tender, but I usually get some soreness when AF is on her way.

Kzee - I'll keep my fingers crossed until you gave your beta. It could be implantation or just crazy bleeding cause your body is confused with all the meds. 

Ariel- you might be like me and it's too early to test. We are PUPO and I don't rule anything out til the beta.

Rafwife - you start stimming soon, very exciting. The process moves so fast when you start that and then there's this dang TWW. 

Flowermal- hoping all 3 of those eggs get feritlised and are blasts!

Briss - thanks for the heads up on the decaf. I'll definitely check it out and be cautious.


----------



## time2deal

Evening ladies: 

*Kzee:* Good luck with testing. It's so scary to test isn't it? So much hope and anticipation in that little line. I find it the hardest thing - last time I tested I waiting til I was two weeks late as I simply couldn't face it. (Was a BFN anyway)

Good luck. :flower:

*Princess:* Well done on first injection. They aren't too bad really. I find the emotions much more draining than the physical effects. 

*RAFWife:* Yay for starting stims. I think being ready for side effects makes them easier to manage.

*Flowermal: *Doing the fertilization dance for you here. :) 3 good eggs is excellent, and hopefully they will pop them back in you pretty quick. 
*
Briss *- 9 days is so quick! And I feel your pain with the cost. I paid earlier this week and it is really the most expensive thing I've ever done - well, apart from the last time. Hopefully even if this doesn't work I'll have a few frosties to make is cheaper next time. 

*Hatethewait* - 10 follies on each side is amazing! I'm having egg jealousy. ;)

*Ariel* - sorry to hear about the BFN. Still early days though! 

As for me, had a good day today and I've been given the final meds to be ready for EC on Thursday. They even found another big follicle hiding which hadn't been seen before, plus a few small late arrivals. So I guess that's 11, although probably 9 max that will be really mature. Estrogen looks good, and lining is 10.3mm which is great. 

I finally managed to speak to my manager too and I have Thursday and Friday off and Monday too if I want. Since my cancer treatment they are used to me taking random days off! 

So, I think I've done all I can now. I'm very nervous about the next steps when things are firmly moved into the lap of the gods. Wouldn't it just be amazing, and miraculous if it worked... I'm still too scared to hope.


----------



## time2deal

Kzee said:


> I had to give up my seat on the tube this morning for a pregnant lady. JESUS!

Just realised you are in London. Which clinic are you at?


----------



## Hatethewait85

kzee- Hang in there!! :hugs: It's definitely too early to count yourself out yet. Like others have said lots of women spot and still get their BFP and a healthy baby. I would totally get a FRER for testing! Are you going to test tomorrow?

Briss- 8 follicles on cd 5 sounds great! I had 12 on cd7 and by cd10 had 20+! So I bet you'll get a few more as time goes on. Most people stim for 10-12 days so CD 11/12 doesn't seem crazy early. I've never heard of an embryoscope before. I will have to read a little about it. That's cool that they can tell what embryos are the best! 

Princess- Glad your first injection went well!

RAFwife- Woohoo for a good baseline scan! Happy stimming! When's your next appointment?

Flowermal- You made it through EC! Will you get a call tomorrow on your fert report? I hope you get 3 beautiful embies. Fx for you!

ariel- Wow your estradiol came up fast! Mine has slowed down quite a bit- it was ~2000 after 8 days of stims (it was ~1200 after 5 days). Who knows what it will be tomorrow! :shrug: I haven't come across anyone who has progesterone levels monitored either. Weird that it isn't standard practice so I wonder why my clinic does it. Based on what I've read it seems like it is helpful to know so I'll go with it I guess. Glad you haven't had any symptoms of OHSS!! :thumbup:

kerryb- Good for you for holding out on testing! I am impressed. I know I will have a hard time staying away! Stay strong. Wednesday is soooo close! Fx for you.

Time2deal- Don't get too jealous yet we don't know how good these eggies are! But I am happy to be meeting my fs expectations - she thought we'd be able to retrieve 20! Yay for EC on Thursday!! Your lining sounds fabulous and 9 mature eggs will give you great odds! Your work seems great. So glad they are being understanding. Stay hopeful. Miracles happen every day!

Sending lots of sticky :dust: to you all! :flower:


----------



## Flowermal

Hatethewait, yup waiting for the call.. Really praying at least one gets fertilized else will be devastated..


----------



## Kerryb2001

So I've noticed a lot of you are in the UK and I'm not sure how funding goes there but here in the states, it's hit and miss whether reproductive treatments are covered. that being said, we had to cover the full amount at the clinic and then wait to see if our insurance covered anything. Basically it was a way to guarantee they get paid. Today I just got a stack of papers from our insurance. So far it looks like we only owe $444 and that includes everything except the ET. Makes me feel better if we have to do it again, but I'm going to hopeful. 

Only 36 hours til my beta, and less than 48 for my results!


----------



## time2deal

Kerryb2001 said:


> So I've noticed a lot of you are in the UK and I'm not sure how funding goes there but here in the states, it's hit and miss whether reproductive treatments are covered. that being said, we had to cover the full amount at the clinic and then wait to see if our insurance covered anything. Basically it was a way to guarantee they get paid. Today I just got a stack of papers from our insurance. So far it looks like we only owe $444 and that includes everything except the ET. Makes me feel better if we have to do it again, but I'm going to hopeful.
> 
> Only 36 hours til my beta, and less than 48 for my results!

In the UK you normally get at least one free cycle on the NHS if you qualify. The rules depend on the local area, as there are national guidelines but they are implemented differently by local health trusts (who manage health in your local area). 

But it's hard to qualify. Some say you can't have had kids already (either partner), they are strict on weight always, and upper age limits. Weight is hard for a lot of women. 

Plus there can be long waiting lists if you do qualify. But it's better than nothing. I'm private this cycle, as I wanted to stay with my clinic who are attached to the cancer hospital I was treated at, but I have been approved for NHS for the next cycle.

Private health doesn't cover it at all, even when needed as you are about to start chemo!


----------



## Kzee

Hi girls....

Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today :nope: only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test 

So ICSI #1 has failed :cry: No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.

Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.

Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles :thumbup: No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx


----------



## Briss

Kerryb, two years ago the NHS were ready to fund 3 IUIs and 1 IVF for us but I was not ready then and thought we could improve my DH's sperm. unfortunately by the time I reconciled with the idea of IVF my FSH went up and I no longer qualify for funding so we self fund. the other reason why we decided to go private is cos we went to the clinic that specilaises on natural IVF i.e. low or no stims and the NHS does not fund this type of IVF. If this attempt is not successful I will try one more time to get the funding (FSH fluctuates and may as well go down below the threshold) and we will go for conventional IVF. I know I wont be able not to test, it's so scary to wait for the call with your beta results. Fingers crossed your beta will be great! re coffee, I could not stay away from coffee for more than 3 days! how pathetic! but I will definitely stop after EC. 

Flowermal, keep us posted I hope all three have fertilised!!

kzee, I am sorry you started bleeding but have you tested? I'd still go for your beta you just never know, IVF pregnancies can be so weird. you should not be getting AF while on progesterone so the bleeding can be something else not necessarily AF. I am sorry I do not want to give you false hopes and cause any distress I just come across many women who were properly bleeding and were still pregnant, please make sure you test and check your beta first. IVf failure is devastating but from all my reading I know that the worst thing you can do is to give up after the first unsuccessful attempt. a lot of couples get lucky on their second IVF, I certainly hope so!! if this one does not work out, try to take some time to recover your strength and get your cycle back to normal and if possible try again, they know what works for you now so could adjust your protocol to make it work next time. I am also told that every cycle is different so you could get a completely different result next time. you are still very young and your age is a huge advantage. washing you a miracle BFP and a healthy pregnancy soon. 

Hatethewait, thanks! we are doing mild stims so it all can change. on my last cycle I stared with 6 follicles but only 2 made it to EC, the others vanished. but so far so good. How's your scan? it is today, isn't? 

time2deal, fingers crossed for the EC on Thursday! sounds exciting! 10.3mm lining is great! I think it's a good idea to take 1-2 days off for EC particularly if many eggs are collected you need to recover for ET.


----------



## Kzee

Hi again lovely Briss!

You're so kind - thank you. I too have read so many stories of women who bleed and get a BFP but I just know :( I'm definitely going to test still, the clinic requires that you test no matter what so I will, but I think i'll wait until OTD which is Saturday. I only have the one test and I don't want to waste money on buying any more. I'd rather just treat myself to a meal out every night this week, which I have every intention of doing! 

I guess the timing is good with Christmas coming up... I cannot wait to finish work for the year and go home and relax with my family. Then gear up for 2014, a fresh start. You're right about every cycle being different and I do have faith still, I'm just so scared and full of worry all the time. It's not a good way to be but I think next year will be better. 2013 was brilliant in so many ways, we got married and had a brilliant wedding but it was also so stressful and took over our lives and then when we got back from honeymoon, DH was straight into his final year of his Nursing degree and then IVF began, it's a lot for one year I guess. Next year we'll be ready, I hope. 

Just quickly, how much does IVF/ICSI cost if you're self funding on average? Good luck with this cycle Briss! You really deserve all the luck in the world and i'm rooting for you so much!! x


----------



## Briss

Kzee, keep us posted on your testing/beta. we will be hoping for good news. could use a miracle over here! natural IVF/ICSI at Create was about 4,500 pounds; mild stim IVF/ICSI (inc embryo scope 600) at Create is going to be around 5,500-6,000 pounds; the only other clinic I checked was CRGH and they were much more expensive natural IVF starting from 6,000 pounds + ICSI over 1,000 + meds (for stim cycle). if you going self funded via the NHS I was told it will be around 7,500 pounds for a conventional stim cycle.


----------



## time2deal

Kzee,

Hopefully it's not the end. 8dpt seems early, even with a 5 day embryo. One of my friends cycles has just failed, and she is really struggling with it too - but regardless of the outcome you know you will cope. 

Lets see how I feel about those words in a few weeks though... it's so scary if it doesn't work, but I am already telling myself that it's not the end of the road. 

Re self funding - it's expensive. I'm at the Lister, which I think is very expensive, and I'm finding that a full ICSI cycle costs about £7k all in, including over £1k in drugs. The IVF is about £3900, and ICSI is another £1050. Total was £5050 anyway, not sure of the split. Additional costs for test do add up, so I reserve the £7k in my mind for it. 

London Womens Clinic do a 3 for 2 deal on the IVF component, but ICSI and drugs are not included. So I think for about £10k you can get 3 cycles including ICSI, with drugs on top. They say this reduces the emotional stress as you know you have another chance. I did feel LWC were a little pushy on the sales which I didn't really like, but I didn't give them much of a chance before I moved. (I moved due to cancer diagnosis, and the Lister was the hospital treating the cancer originally. It was just easier. Nothing specifically against LWC). 

Most clinics do publish their costs if you look on the private version of their websites.


----------



## Kerryb2001

Time2deal, Briss, Kzee - thanks for the info regarding how the funding works. If we didn't have anything covered, we would have had $2900 for meds, $6755 for ivf, and $2244 for icsi. That does not includ embryo freezing or the cryo of DH backup sample. 

The clinic gave us a clear list of the charges broken down for each step. I'm still in shock that any of this is covered but I'm not going to question it! 

Kzee - I'm still holding out for your beta. I go tomorrow. I'm going crazy. I actually have a little bit of brown spotting that started yesterday, and I'm trying to not let that get to me. 

Flowermal - any fertilization update?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I can't write much as I'm just checking in on my lunch break. 

Sending lots of hugs your way kzee. Like I said on the other thread- definitely spoil yourself for now and I'll keep my fx the bleeding does not mean its over. 

AFM- Got the news I was dreading today. Will have a freeze all cycle. :cry: Progesterone was way too high- just got the call that it was >5 today. THey like it to be below 1.5. Will go infor EC on Thursday. Not exactly sure how a freeze all cycle works or FET but I guess I will find out soon enough. Wish this could just be simple sometimes!!!!! The good news is I had lots of good sized follicles so hopefully we find some good eggs that will survive the thaw. 

Will write more when I have a chance to read all of the comments :flower:


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the shared excitement ladies :flower: Felt quite a bit of cramping and pains today so feeling reassured things are happening!

Flower - congrats on your ER, let us know how many fertilised!

Briss & ariel - I'm on menopur, a reduced dodage! Nothing negative about menopur at all, I just overstimulated last time and was very bloated and extremely sore and uncomfortable even before the egg retrieval :wacko: 

Kerry - not long now!! Got everything crossed it's a positive result :) I find it really interesting how ivf funding works in different areas, really pleased if it's looking better for you than you thought. My husband is in the air force and I am constantly panicking that he will be deployed or we will be posted whilst we are doing ivf and it will muck up our funded cycles, fingers crossed this one is the charm and I will happily move across the country with our little one!

time2deal - I agree, I am so much more ready for ivf in general this time, just taking one day at a time. Wonderful news about your follicles :happydance: I truly hope this works for you, stay calm and relaxed as possible. IVF success is miraculous, but a reality for so many people, and you absolutely should have hope x

Hatethewait - thank you! :hugs: my next appointment is a week tomorrow, hoping to see lots of good follicles by then. 

Kzee - I am still hoping for you, but if it is a bfn I am so sorry hun :hugs: I know how devastating it is, I cried and cried for days. It does get better though, and you have to keep telling yourself that IVF does work, and it works for so many people. Eat some junk food, cry, have a glass of wine and have lots of cuddles...it will get better. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## time2deal

Sorry to hear hatethewait, but it's good that they are checking and keeping a close eye. You don't just want to do a cycle, you want it to work so it's best to wait til as much as possible is perfect.

FETs have excellent success rates, and easier on your body, so it's just (!!) another delay. Doesn't make it easier today though. 

Hugs


----------



## Briss

hatethewait, I am sorry about your cycle it's very disappointing but time2deal is right with modern freezing technology frozen cycles have even higher success rates than stimulated cycles. Good luck with EC.


----------



## RAFwife

Hatethewait - so sorry, must have missed your last post whilst I was messaging back. I'm really sorry things haven't gone as planned :hugs: but I had such a great experience with my fet - much, much easier on your body and mine did get a bfp - even though it didn't last it was much more successful than my fresh cycle! Especially since you have lots of good sized follicles I don't think it's bad news, just a different way to hopefully get your bfp. Concentrate on staying healthy, hope everything goes great at your egg collection xx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all just quick drop in because im shattered!

Kzee im so sorry that you think your out hun but you never know! Sending you big:hugs:

Hatethewait sorry to hear your having to go for fet but ive heard its a lot less stressful on your body, fingers crossed everything works out :thumbup:

Think it was kerryb that asked but we got turned down for an nhs funded cycle because of dh already having kids, plus they wanted me to wait until I was 24, so we went ahead privately when I was 19 and we did egg sharing so I donated half of my eggs to another lady, I had a successful cycle and so did she, she had twins :thumbup: we're doing the same again this time.

Afm starting to feel rather bloated and we're only on day 3 of stims, tomorrow we start cetrotide as well as the merional and i remember it really stings so not really looking forward to that but scan on thursday anyway!

Hope your all well, sending :hugs: to you all!


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi ladies, 
I have just down my first down reg injection! So just waiting now... Hopefully af will turn up as expected on cd28! Did the down reg delay any of your bleeds? I'm a regular 28 day normally. Thanks :) so happy to finally be starting!! Xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

kerryb- That's great that you got a lot of insurance help for your IVF! I had to pay completely out of pocket for the IVF (Im in the US too- Wisconsin). I think I had some med coverage but it didn't really make a dent in the bill. My costs are similar to what yours would've been. Hopefully you won't have to worry about a "next time!" Good luck with your beta tomorrow. Fx for you! 

RAFwife- Yay for some cramping! Haha, never thought I'd write that! 

Princess- Good luck with the cetrotide. That was my least favorite injection so far. I am definitely glad to be done with those! Sorry you are feeling so bloated already. I finally started noticing bloating yesterday afternoon and am now quite uncomfortable. Thank goodness EC is approaching! Let us know how things are looking after your scan on Thursday!

tcreasey- Yay for getting started! I didn't down reg so I'm not sure, hopefully someone hear can chime in with their experiences. When's your next appointment?

Thanks ladies for the encouraging words :hugs: I totally appreciate hearing from you all. I was prepared for this after my research on Sunday but am still bummed I won't be pg before 2013 is over. You are all right though that FET are much less stressful on the body and offer good chances to getting me my beautiful baby(ies)!!! I just have to change my expecations now and focus on getting through the EC and deciding on when to do the FET. I have a trip to Mexico planned towards the end of January. What's your thought on flying during the first trimester? Or should I just wait until after I get back (Feb)?


----------



## time2deal

Morning ladies. Took my trigger shot last night and im excited and apprehensive about ec tomorrow. One more day then I start the stress of the next stage. A friend said that the waiting before et and then the 2ww was the hardest thing she had ever done. Just so much hope and fear and stress. 

And this is a woman who had had cancer!

Anyway, trying to steel myself to be calm and keep stress down.


----------



## tcreasey88

Hate the wait, thanks for your thoughts :) I have to call them when I start my bleed, so they can start my stims, but if it's not before 2nd then I have to e delayed 2 weeks for a little thing called...'Christmas'? Lol, sod that! I want a baby! Lol. I don't think it's advisable to fly in first trimester, or third really? I just wouldn't the whole way through, hope that helps, and it will happen for you in 2014 I'm sure, just have a nice festive time with your family and a lovely holiday in Mexico, then you'll be totally relaxed to start. Xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Time2deal- bet your so excited! The time will fly by, just keep busy!! Hoping for lots of eggs for you! Xx


----------



## Briss

I had my second scan today on Cd 7 (6th day of stims) and it's bad news I am afraid. my ovaries are not responding to stimulation, only 2 follicles have grown since last scan. They are considering two options (i) cancelling the cycle or (ii) increasing Gonal F from 125 to 300. I am really not sure what to make of it. I hated the idea of stimulation to begin with and was happy to do another natural cycle with just one egg so to me going through hated stimulation and cancelling the cycle after I have already consumed so much meds is just unthinkable. On the other hand increasing FSH almost 3 times is worrying as my two leading follicles may grow really fast (the largest is already 16mm) not giving the eggs a chance to mature properly. There is no guarantee that my other follicles will respond to higher dose so I may still end up with just 2 follicles but much sooner. Was told to start cetrotide today to supress LH (am still waiting for my bloods). my lining is perfect: 9.8 mm /triple layer but what's the point&#8230; I am trying not to get emotional here and just take what comes


----------



## time2deal

Hi Briss. Is continuing with the two follicles not possible? Can I ask why you are not stimulating? I've found it easier than expected, and certainly easier second time when a lot of the fear of it is gone.


----------



## Briss

time2deal, stims have lots of side effects that will only appear in 10-15 years, they are not a good thing health wise but obviously a necessary evil in certain cases. My ovaries are strained as it is (my FSH was recently as high as 19!) so adding stims did not look like a great idea. I went along with it because the clinic said I responded well to mild stims during my natural cycle but looks like it was not really a right move. I'd rather have 1 egg with no stims than two with high doses of stims. Obviously the hope was that I get more than 2. I am really confused at the moment and just do not know what is the best course of action under the circumstances. Dh thinks that we should go ahead with higher dose at least we will find out if it will make any difference. 

my period was only 5 days this cycle, I always have longer period of at least 6 days and also it's only CD7 and I have literally tonnes on EWCM. it's all very strange and unusual for me. I guess it's the effect of Gonal F.


----------



## Kzee

Flowermal - You'll be fine, got everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Kerryb2001 - Oh My God! Thinking of you today, let us know... I take it you're not going to do a HPT? come one BFP!!! :)

time2deal - Thank you, you're right, we all cope I guess. Just feels horrible every time I wake up and remember what's happened :( Thanks for the self funding info, good to know (or not! ££££). The part between EC and ET was pretty scary, that's the bit I dread the most when we do all this again, but at this point, it's out of your hands and there's no reason why you won't get plenty of eggs and they all fertilise nicely and create great embies xx

Hatethewait85 - thanks love, I have replied on the other thread :flower:

RAFwife - So kind! Thank you! Seeing the word junk food and wine cheered me up immediately. I know it'll be alright, just want this part to pass ASAP and feel normal again. I think that's the problem, worrying that IVF doesn't work for us and that's the only option for us. But you're right, you see so many people get their BFPs through IVF, but it can take a few goes :) Hope your follies are coming along nicely xx

princess_1991 - thank you, very sweet of you. Keep up the positivity x

Briss - I've replied on another thread, but i'm sure you'll make the best decision for you and it will be successful x

AFM I'm just chugging along, had a dream I tested and it was positive and then woke up i'm going to test tomorrow if I can pluck up the courage, or just wait till Saturday but i'm bleeding much heavier than before and have period pains so I know it's done. 

What are your opinions on trying naturally inbetween treatment? We're going to, even though DH has such poor swimmers, but I just don't know if I can even be bothered, how bad is that???! I just know i'll be disappointed every month again, even though It's pretty much guaranteed not to work, especially after our first IVF failed... We'll see. A friend of mine had been trying for 2 years then finally got referred for IVF as she wasn't ovulating and his SA was really bad. Then they went on holiday and came home, did a HPT and she was pregnant. I guess the whole 'relaxing' thing does work. I can't ever imagine being completely relaxed though, gahhh! 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## princess_1991

Hate the wait I've flown through first and second trimester and doctors said its fine both times, the only downside of flying during first tri is dealing with controlling morning sickness through take off and landing and having to wait to use the toilet!

Minds gone totally blank as to what I was going to type now! :dohh:
Im blaming lack of sleep!


----------



## Briss

I just got a call from the clinic my estradinol is 1,516 and LH 6.3, they want me to go up to 250 of Gonal F and start cetrotide to suppress LH for the next two days. I am going for it so fingers crossed it will result in more mature eggs and a healthy pregnancy. I


----------



## princess_1991

Oh kzee that's what I was going to say! 
We were obviously ttc all the way up to ivf 1 and even after I had my daughter I never used bc, we decided that if by some miracle I did get pregnant naturally then I wasnt going to do anything to hamper that so we've been ntnp for the last year and a bit :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck briss! Hope the higher dose works out for you :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

tcreasey - yay for starting down regging!! Glad you're on your way :thumbup: my first fresh cycle af arrived about 4 days early, but my frozen and this fresh cycle it was about 4 days late!! I really hope she arrives soon for you and you're not delayed!

Hatethewait - great attitude, focus on a good EC and ER and then staying healthy. Having Mexico to look forward to will make the time fly! You'll be pupo before you know it :hugs: I don't have any knowledge/advice about flying when pregnant, I'd say to do what you're comfortable with.

time2deal - all the best for your EC!! Will be thinking of you - try not to worry too much about the wait, it's going to be hard but is also a chance to enjoy all your hard work from stimming! Keep busy and distracted and hopefully time will pass quickly. Let us know how you get on.

Briss - I'm so sorry things haven't gone as you'd hoped. Good luck with changing the dose, I hope it works well for you.

Kzee - I completely understand, we can't do anything but hope though, just keep believing it will happen! As far as trying naturally - absolutely go for it! My DH's count is so low that we were told we would never fall pregnant naturally, and although we are both very realistic in knowing it probably won't, we still like to try :winkwink: I'm so used to knowing what to look for around ovulation time that I know when is best to try, but just keep it to myself and let us just be ourselves again (pre ttc!) and do it when the mood strikes :haha: my suggestion is to just enjoy being together and 'see what happens' x


----------



## Hatethewait85

time2deal- Yay for EC buddy! Mine is also tomorrow at 9:30 am! :happydance: I will be rooting you on every step of the tww!!! Fx you get a sticky lil bean at the end of it all. 

tcreasey- Fx your AF shows up before the 2nd so you don't have to delay the fun!! I also am hoping Christmas doesn't get in the way. When I last talked to my doc she wasn't sure if they were going to close for Christmas or not. At the time I wasn't concerned since I didn't think I'd have to care what they did in December, but now here I am wondering! Thanks for the advice on flying with pregnant. I'm still not sure what I'll do. I'm going to talk to the fs and see what she recommends. I have trip insurance so I can cancel if I need to so we will just see what happens I guess. 

Briss- see my response on the other thread. Glad you got a new plan figured out though. :hugs:

flowermal- did I miss a fert report?? 

kzee- see my response on the other thread :hugs:

Princess- Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm going to have a chat with my fs and see what she recommends. I really do not want to have to wait until after my trip but if they are closed for Christmas, I may have to... we shall see!


----------



## Kerryb2001

I wish I had better news to share, but my beta was less than 1. They are having me do one more beta test on Friday but I'm not holding out hope. I also started bleeding more than spotting so that's a crappy reminder to that this didn't work. Stupid :witch: 

My heart feels like it's been ripped out. I was so hopeful and now am so disappointed. As for what is next, we will be scheduling an appointment with the doctor to go over everything. I'm in no rush, we might wait until after the holidays. Since the office is so far, I really don't want to have to worry about traveling in winter weather on top of everything else, so we might be waiting to try ivf again. I think my body and mind also need a break. 

I'll still be supporting everyone else going through their process, as this thread has helped me a lot.


----------



## time2deal

Sorry to hear kerryb. There are no words. Its so hard, and so unfair. 

Hugs


----------



## time2deal

Cheers for ec buddy hatethewait. We can share the stress of the next stage. I'm in hospital now, just waiting for the nurses and trying not to snap at my husband for non stop nail biting! :)


----------



## Flowermal

Kerryb so sorry dear.. I know how that feels having gone thru it.. However need to still have the hope that you will get your bundle of joy

Well I'm not in any better position.. Out of my 3 eggs collected, 2 fertilized.
Went in all ready for a transfer of my 2 embies and was waiting with a full bladder. Then doc comes out to the waiting area. At that moment I knew something was wrong. It would usually b the nurse ushering me to the procedure room. The doc seated my hubby n I and began to say the news I was dreading. Both my embies had abnormal development. She explained that the delis were fragmented n even if they did a transfer, the embies would not be sustainable. She said it was a surprise since I had healthy eggs the first round. I've got blocked tubes n she suggested laparoscopy to determine what was in the tubes. However she gave me a couple other options but knew I was not in the right frame of mind to talk further. Go bck to see her again in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kzee

Kerryb2001 said:


> I wish I had better news to share, but my beta was less than 1. They are having me do one more beta test on Friday but I'm not holding out hope. I also started bleeding more than spotting so that's a crappy reminder to that this didn't work. Stupid :witch:
> 
> My heart feels like it's been ripped out. I was so hopeful and now am so disappointed. As for what is next, we will be scheduling an appointment with the doctor to go over everything. I'm in no rush, we might wait until after the holidays. Since the office is so far, I really don't want to have to worry about traveling in winter weather on top of everything else, so we might be waiting to try ivf again. I think my body and mind also need a break.
> 
> I'll still be supporting everyone else going through their process, as this thread has helped me a lot.

So sorry Kerryb :( I guess we weren't the lucky ones this time. It's the saddest thing ever isn't it? Just, all of that time and energy and hope, gone so quickly. It's still pretty early for me to say, but it does get better. Day by day. Waking up each morning and remembering what's happened and getting the awful sinking feeling does change into 'on to the next (whenever that may be)' and 'first time failure is common' and 'this is just the beginning'.... 

The stupid :witch: IS a stupid :witch: mine is so heavy this time, which I had read was normal after IVF but my god it's such a horrible reminder. Not only didn't it work, but it's also physically painful :growlmad:

Anyway, chin up sweetheart, you will feel better soon and know that you're not alone and it's not the end. One of these lovely girls will get their BFP soon and it will be brilliant and will prove that IVF does work and it will be our turn next. Take it easy :flower: xx


----------



## Kzee

Flowermal said:


> Kerryb so sorry dear.. I know how that feels having gone thru it.. However need to still have the hope that you will get your bundle of joy
> 
> Well I'm not in any better position.. Out of my 3 eggs collected, 2 fertilized.
> Went in all ready for a transfer of my 2 embies and was waiting with a full bladder. Then doc comes out to the waiting area. At that moment I knew something was wrong. It would usually b the nurse ushering me to the procedure room. The doc seated my hubby n I and began to say the news I was dreading. Both my embies had abnormal development. She explained that the delis were fragmented n even if they did a transfer, the embies would not be sustainable. She said it was a surprise since I had healthy eggs the first round. I've got blocked tubes n she suggested laparoscopy to determine what was in the tubes. However she gave me a couple other options but knew I was not in the right frame of mind to talk further. Go bck to see her again in 2 weeks.

Oh Flowermal, that's really horrible for you to go through that. I guess it goes to show that each cycle is completely different, and that means that next time it could be far better than the last. Look after yourself and treat yourself go out for a drink with your OH and talk things through together and i'm sure you'll feel much better soon. I hope you come up with a solution that works for you and you can move on and pick up where you left off soon :) Lots of love x


----------



## Briss

Kerryb, I am so sorry. this is heart-breaking! I think it's important to have a follow up appointment to discuss what they think went wrong and what they could change so it works next time. but a good idea to wait a little. I had mine at the end of the next cycle when I had an idea whether my cycle went back to normal and what was not going quite right so I asked about all of that at my appointment. The one thing that helped me cope with our first IVF failure was planning our next IVF. A lot of couples get lucky on their second attempt but obviously take some time to recover and get yourself back into shape cos hopefully you will end up pregnant on your next go. Good luck! 

Flowermal, there are no words, my heart goes to you. how upsetting to receive this news. Are they sure it's the egg quality and not the sperm? sometimes they can open the tubes during lap but it's very invasive procedure and I would not take it lightly. (I've had it but very much regret doing it actually as it did not help at all only made matters worse). Could it be that they used high doses of stim meds which affected egg quality? maybe you could try natural IVF with just one egg (the quality of this egg should be good as this is the best naturally selected egg in any particular cycle)? have you been taking any supps to improve egg quality e.g. coq10? take some time to recover, this is very hard. let us know how your follow-up app goes and what they will suggest you could try. then you never know you may get a surprise natural BFP (it happens even with blocked tubes cos they do not always diagnose it correctly) 

time2deal and hatethewait, best of luck with your EC!! fingers crossed for lots of mature and perfect eggies.


----------



## tcreasey88

So sorry ladies, that's horrible news, I swear these things are sent to test us, we are all worthy and deserving women, and we all will have our bundles eventually.

Good luck to the ladies having egg collection. 

Afm, I'm currently sat waiting for my double order of buffalo wings, the down reg is making me very hungry!! X


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks for the kind words of support ladies.. Really appreciate it.

Briss, my doc did mention that the high dose of jabs could hv affected the quality of eggs. I was on 300 units of gonalF. My doc suggested the lap cos she did say that sometime having a hydrosalphinx might affect implantation. My HSG did show a salphinx in my right tube. Why did the lap not work for u? I'm hoping the lap might be able to repair my tubes and hopefully I can get a natural BFP. In the event I've to go thru IVF then I can hopefully maximise my chances of implantation. 

Any other thoughts on the lap ladies? Just trying to gather my options. Thanks gals.


----------



## Briss

Flowermal, re lap my situation is very different because there was nothing wrong with me except for an ovarian cyst but they insisted on lap/hysteroscopy before the NHS could refer me for IVF (which in the end they did not anyway because my FSH went up). I got an UTI following the lap and my 26/27 day cycle went crazy short 22-23 days then 24 and 25, I am not sure what caused it but it happened right after lap and I never fully recovered my previous cycle ever since. the cyst is still there they did not remove it. so in the end I did not get any benefit from this procedure, they said everything is fine but my cycle got screwed and I started spotting after AF for days. In your case there is a hope they can fix your tubes which can make thing easier and obviously natural conception is preferred. just make sure you ask lots of questions and understand what they can do and how and what are the risks. I am actually surprised they did not offer you to try and open your tubes before doing IVF. it would be so great if you could get a natural BFP! something to look forward to.


----------



## Flowermal

Briss, understand why the lap made things worse for u.. I was actually offered to do lap however my hubby didn't wish for me to go thru surgery cos of the pain I might go thru.. Yup hoping for the best


----------



## time2deal

Not a great result for me today. 8 eggs, but they have cancelled the cycle as the cervical canal has become fully blocked by scar tissue again. They will fertilize and freeze them if they take. 

Not looking good long term either - it looks like scar tissue is just too extensive and I may never be able to carry a baby. I'm a mess, and so sad, my own silly fault for starting to believe again.


----------



## Briss

time2deal, I am very sorry about the scarring of your cervical canal. On the plus side 8 eggs is fantastic!! hopefully all will fertilise and can be successfully frozen for your FET. what do they suggest to do with regards to unblocking the cervix? How was your lining? hopefully if it's just the cervix they can get you pregnant once it's open. I do not think embryos care about the cervix they need the lining to be good. docs need the cervix for ET as Et should happen easily with no obstruction or difficultly to maximise chances for pregnancy, because if cervix is disturbed too much during ET it may cause uterine contractions which is not great while embryo s trying to implant. I think that's why they are trying to be careful to ensure cervix is prepared. you are a survivor you will get through this and have your baby before long!


----------



## Kerryb2001

Flowermal said:


> Thanks for the kind words of support ladies.. Really appreciate it.
> 
> Briss, my doc did mention that the high dose of jabs could hv affected the quality of eggs. I was on 300 units of gonalF. My doc suggested the lap cos she did say that sometime having a hydrosalphinx might affect implantation. My HSG did show a salphinx in my right tube. Why did the lap not work for u? I'm hoping the lap might be able to repair my tubes and hopefully I can get a natural BFP. In the event I've to go thru IVF then I can hopefully maximise my chances of implantation.
> 
> Any other thoughts on the lap ladies? Just trying to gather my options. Thanks gals.

I have one tube blocked and my doctor didn't suggest trying to to open it up because it can create more scare tissue and possibly a higher risk of eptopic pregnancies. I've already had one so my risk is even higher of it happening again, I didn't end to increase my odds. I don't know what hydrosalphinx is though so maybe that's something that doesn't leave as much scare tissue.


----------



## Kerryb2001

time2deal said:


> Not a great result for me today. 8 eggs, but they have cancelled the cycle as the cervical canal has become fully blocked by scar tissue again. They will fertilize and freeze them if they take.
> 
> Not looking good long term either - it looks like scar tissue is just too extensive and I may never be able to carry a baby. I'm a mess, and so sad, my own silly fault for starting to believe again.

Sorry to hear this. Do you have anyone who could carry for you? I know we all dream about being able to carry our own, but if you get some frosties, is that an option you have thought about?


----------



## time2deal

Kerryb2001 said:


> time2deal said:
> 
> 
> Not a great result for me today. 8 eggs, but they have cancelled the cycle as the cervical canal has become fully blocked by scar tissue again. They will fertilize and freeze them if they take.
> 
> Not looking good long term either - it looks like scar tissue is just too extensive and I may never be able to carry a baby. I'm a mess, and so sad, my own silly fault for starting to believe again.
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Do you have anyone who could carry for you? I know we all dream about being able to carry our own, but if you get some frosties, is that an option you have thought about?Click to expand...

You know - noone has offered, and I wouldn't ask. But maybe if it becomes necessary people will see if differently. Most people think I still have options, which I do, but if that changes I think someone might think about it. And maybe I'd put it out there that I need it - I'd never ask someone directly. 

Better news this afternoon. Maybe there is a way to salvage it. I'll find out tomorrow, and keep you posted.


----------



## Hatethewait85

kerryb- :hugs: I am completely heartbroken for you. This is all really unfair. It is good to spoil and pamper yourself though!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Flowermal- That is awful news about your embies! :hugs: What do they think happened to cause the abnormalities? It is so crazy how different one cycle to the next is. Like kzee said, your next one could produce the most beautiful embies. Treat you and your hubby to something wonderful and talk with your doc about your options when you've had a chance to get back in the right frame of mind. I am sure that you will be able to come up with a plan that is perfect for you.


----------



## Hatethewait85

tcreasey- Did you enjoy the wings?? :winkwink: I wish the meds had made me more hungy, but I didn't down reg. I had orders to gain wait for this IVF so any help would've been great :haha: 

Flowermal- didn't see your other posts when I commented before. I wish I had advice on the lap but I hope you get some good personal stories to help make your decision. You can also always get a second opinion from another doc if you still aren't sure. 

time2deal- So sorry you didn't get the best news at your EC today. :hugs: My heart is crying for you! I know how terrible it is to think you may never get the joy of carrying your own child. Do they not think they will be able to remove the scar tissue so that you could? Like others have said, a surrogate would be a great option to allow you to have your own biological child. It is a hard question to ask of someone, but maybe you have a sister or a close friend? I even read a story about a MOM :saywhat: who was a surrogate for her daughter. The good news is 8 eggs gives you a good chance of a couple to freeze plus the ones you have from January, right? I am anxiously awaiting the better news you mentioned. Please keep us updated. Sending extra :hugs: your way. :flower:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I survived my egg collection today! I am definitely sore but it is tolerable if I don't make too many sudden movements. They got 24 eggs (and possibly more - they said something about "still counting" ??) today and I'll get a call the next 5 afternoons with updates on how they are looking. I am so nervous, scared, and excited for the news! I am glad I will be off work the next 3 days in case bad news finds me. It appears I'm also not out of the words for OHSS completely as they decided to put me on cabergoline up the hoo-ha :blush: for the next 8 days to help prevent it. They never mentioned doing that up until today. I'm also taking an antibiotic for the next 5 days. Other than that I'm done with meds for awhile. Today I am watching a movie called Conception - it's about 9 different couple on the night they conceive. I thought it was fitting :haha:

In other good news, the doc said it would be fine to go on my trip in January if I'm pregnant (unless it's a high-risk pregnancy I suppose) so we are going for the FET next cycle!! 

I am so sorry about the bad news on the thread today. You have all become my friends and I want to give you great big hugs if I could. Know that I am thinking of you all often and wishing nothing that nothing but health, happiness, and perfect babies find you. :flower:


----------



## Flowermal

timetodeal, so sorry dear, hope there's good news coming.. u take care :hugs:


----------



## time2deal

Congrats hate the wait. Do you know when they freeze them? When I have done a cycle without any plan to put then back they prefer to freeze them at the one cell stage. They survive it better it seems. Although of course you don't really know which would work. 

Maybe we can be Dec fet buddies! Maybe...


----------



## time2deal

Flowermal - sorry about your et. That must be devastating. Let's hope the docs have some answers for you. It's hard that it's been so different this time for no obvious reason.


----------



## Briss

It looks like the stimulated cycle just does not work for me. there is very little progress on the scan this morning. CD 9 and 8th day of stims, two dominant follicles are still there 14/16 mm there is a third one at 9mm which may catch up so they want to keep me on stims for 2 more days but depends on my bloods today. Follicles on the right did not grow but that's OK cos they cant access the right ovary because of the cyst anyway. Generally the doc said if I need any more IVF in the future she would not recommend doing any more stimulated cycles cos I had 2 follicles on my natural/modified cycle as well so same result with much less meds. oh well, I sort of knew that with my high FSH I am not a great IVF candidate hence the reason the NHS is refusing the funding. The good news is that my blood flow to the ovaries, follicles and uterus is very good and she said it's a positive sign and there is hope that the egg quality is good so at least there is that. the lining is perfect 11 mm triple layer. They will most likely still proceed on the basis of two follicles but will do 2 day ET. I am thinking whether we still need to pay 600 for the embryo scope cos it's not going to make a difference in choosing the embryo as there is no choice but it may give us some more info on how the embryos are developing which may explain the chemical last cycle but then again with day 2 ET there wont be that much time and into its just going to be 4 cell embryos. The strangest thing is my ovaries feel so full and heavy as if they are giant and filled with hundreds of follicles, I am also bloated and had a fair amount of bleeding after the injection last night, tummy is still hurting.


----------



## Hatethewait85

time2deal - OOh I hope we get to be Dec FET buddies! I think they are going to try to grow them to blast stage but it depends on how they are growing and how many are surviving I suppose.

Briss- I responded on the other thread. Nothing is ever simple, is it? :flower:

AFM- I had 11 of my 24 eggs fertilized today. They did ICSI on all of them so I'm not sure why so many didn't make it but I'm guessing it had something to do with maturity of my eggs as they were all across the board in size on the day of the trigger. Who knows though? :shrug: I am worried we won't have any to freeze so I will be stressing out each day until they call. I guess they will freeze them on day 3 if it's not looking good but I don't want just any embies... I want perfect embies! Gah this is so stressful!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Briss

Hatethewait, I know you are disappointed but 11 embryos is fantastic!! you will have two for ET and hopefully there will be a few out of the remaining 9 for freezing. I think your chances are very good. it would be good to know why others did not fertilise via ICSI but i think you are probably right eggs that are not quite mature quite often do not survive ICSI.


----------



## princess_1991

Hate the wait, 11 is a fab number, we only had 6 fertilise last cycle and 4 made it to blast so you shluld have a fair few to freeze!

Sorry not many personals girls im shattered but just realised I hadnt updated after scan yesterday

"Apparently" we're doing well but im not so sure, turns out they have me on a lower dose then last cycle which concerns me when last cycle we only had 16 eggs (8 for me and 8 for my lady) and got 4 to blast and 2 to transfer, 
The scan showed 4 leading follies at 10/11mm amd a few smaller ones, just worried that we won't get enough to have 2 day 5s transferred :(
Another scan on monday and will trigger some time next week

Hope all are well :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Briss- We actually have to freeze all of the embies that survive to day 5 because of my premature rise in progesterone so hopefully not only will we have some to freeze but I will have some that survive the thaw too! How are you doing today?

princesssl- I sure hope you are right! What day of stims are you on? You still have time to get more to catch up. I remember being really nervous on CD7 that I only had 12 eggs (my fs told me I should have 20ish) but by cd10 I had more than 20! So don't stress yet! Are you doing egg share again? 

time2deal- Any updates on your embryos?

AFM- Just got the call from the doc and my 11 embies are still going strong!! They grade them on a scale of 1-4 (1 being the best) and somehow all 11 of mine are a grade 1 today! :happydance: I am so relieved!! I know we are likely to lose a few the next couple of days but I feel better about my chances of having some to freeze for transfer next cycle. 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Briss

not great news from my today's scan, two left follicles have grown nicely at 19/20 mm but the third one at 16 mm has grown on the right side :( right above my cyst and they said the cyst is not a simple one cos it has blood inside so they wont be trying to collect that egg because the risk of puncturing the cyst and infection is just too great. So if we are lucky we will get two eggs. My lining is all ready at 13.3 mm. I am officially triggering tonight and EC is scheduled for Tuesday. fingers crossed!!

I asked again about such poor response to meds but it seems like everyone has a different opinion. today's doc said we should try (hopefully we wont have to though) to start with the large dose from CD2 and will possibly get much better result. seems like some think we should stick to natural while others believe more stims are needed. how confusing, seems like there is no simple answer. 

finaly got my notes from our previous IVF and apparently our embryo was graded 4cl/1f, seems ok for day 2 but i do not really like "f", do not know what it means but it cant be good.


----------



## princess_1991

Hate the wait thats great news about your grading! Sounds like you'll have plenty to freeze!
Also we're currently on stimming day 7!

Briss I asked my dr at our clinic about what you had said about stimming meds causing damage 10-15 years down the line (because I was panicking over it!) And she said there is absolutely no medical research to suggest that it causes any problems in the future, sorry to hear about your response to the drugs tho hope you do get both of those eggs!

Afm off for our scan tomorrow and find out for definite when we trigger, just hoping everything is running smooth as im feeling ever so fragile now!


----------



## Flowermal

Hatethewait, great news on the embies :happydance:

Briss, hope your 2 left follies give u great eggs! 

Princess, good luck on your scan.. Try not to get too stressed :hugs:


----------



## Briss

princess, have you found out when you trigger? this is getting exciting! IVf clinics do not really support anything to do with risks involved in any stim IVf because it's not in their interests. there has been some research linking stim to ovarian cancer (later in life) and my FS confirmed it but no one knows the likelihood. You do not need to be worried about it at all. it's relevant to people with certain family history. I am sorry if i made you worry, i did not intend to. Let's be positive, after all a pregnancy outcome following any stim IVf is the best way to avoid any side effects in the future so fingers crossed for us all. 

Flowermal, thank you very much. how are you?

afm, nothing to report just hanging in there waiting for EC tomorrow.


----------



## Hatethewait85

briss- :hugs: I responded on the other thread. Hope you are well. 

princess- How was your scan today? When's your trigger? 

AFM- My 11 embies have made it to morula stage and 6 are compacted. They'll start freezing them tomorrow and Wed. Ahh I've almost made it!!! I just wish I felt better and wasn't so bloated :nope:


----------



## Briss

EC was, to put it mildly, disappointing. Only one mature egg. I had a temp rise this morning and suspected I ovulated and turned out I was right. one of two follicles on the left disappeared. Somehow, the doc managed to get one more egg from my right ovary without touching the cyst so we had 2 eggs collected but the lab just confirmed that only one egg was mature for ICSI. anxiously waiting for the news on fertilisation tomorrow. 

had a bit of a breakdown when we got home, all the stims etc and the result is no better than we would have got from a completely natural cycle. I will spare you what my DH had to say on the matter but he is very upset. Mainly with the clinic for making me go through the stims and for missing the egg. The doc said there was no way to prevent early ovulation. 

I feel quite sick and distressed. trying to calm down


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies sorry I've been missing for a bit. I dunno if I told you all or not but I think I had a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage, when I started AF (sorry for tmi) I had this white tissue stuff with clots attached to it come out, and people ive spoken to say it sounds like a chemical pregnancy, so I am waiting for my appointment on Monday to get some answers from the dr :) how are you all?


----------



## Briss

my only egg did not fertilise. they told me it was not good quality. I was very suspicious when they did not give me meds for the entire 2 weeks just for a few days. I guess they already knew that the chances of fertilisation were slim but did not tell me. strange after all this talk on how great my blood flow was and that I am to expect good quality eggs. The embryologist mentioned that the meds might have affected egg quality because my egg was of good quality on the previous natural cycle. maybe the one they missed was the only good one this cycle. My husband blames the clinic, 6K down the drain + me having to go through the stims and the result is worse than in a natural cycle. It's the end of the road for this cycle. this is going to be the hardest TWW ever with no hope whatsoever. I am in pieces and cant even think clearly where we go from here. totally devastating...

after 2 failed cycles, DH does not want any more IVF until next summer. he said it's his turn to take the drugs (he struggled to see me going through stims) so finally agreed to see a urologist. I just cannot stop crying


----------



## princess_1991

Briss and dandan im so sorry to hear you bad news, this whole process is never easy, sending you both big :hugs:

Afm just on the way back from my scan, we have 17 follicles on the left and 7 on the right about the right size and quite a few small ones, ive actually got more this time around even tho im on a lower dose of meds, our doctor is quite worried about me having OHSS so isnt just triggering me with ovitrelle any more, it will be burisin (sp) and ovitrelle and ill also have estrogen tablets and patches to wear and take until im 12 weeks (if I get pregnant obviously) and I'll also have the cyclogest pessaries and another progesterone gel to use until 12 weeks aswell.

Just waiting to hear from the clinic about blood results but trigger may well be tonight ready for egg collection on friday :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

:hugs: Briss and dandan. I am so sorry to hear of your news. I wish this whole IVF journey was a sure thing. It doesn't seem fair it is such a gamble!

Princess- you have lots of follicles! I had 24 collected too and I definitely think I had a mild case of OHSS. I took cabergoline vaginally to help prevent/treat it after my EC and I definitely think it helped. I hope the change in trigger will help prevent it!! I finally (6 days after EC) have been able to put on regular pants (although they used to be a little loose on me and now are a little tight)! Hope your EC goes well. Let us know when you are going in!

AFM- They were only able to freeze 3 of our embies :/ I was so hopeful for more than that but I will take it since I was worried we wouldn't have any at first! They only freeze expanded/hatching blastocytes so I know they are good ones. My fs was disappointed that we didn't have more to freeze as well but she said the ones we did freeze were excellent quality so that is a little reassuring. Now just have to wait for AF so we can get started on the FET!


----------



## princess_1991

So we've heard from the clinic, ec is scheduled for friday, I trigger at 1am tonight/tomorrow morning iykwim! 

Hatethewait congrats on your 3 little ice babies amd defo good to know they were good quality! Are you starting fet this cycle coming then?


----------



## Flowermal

Briss, so sorry dear.. My heart goes out to you..Sending you a big hug :hugs:

Dandan, sorry on ur news dear :hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

How did ec go princess? How is everyone else? X


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all!

7 eggs collected today, as far as we know we've got a decent sperm sample, fertilisation report tomorrow, quite sore and shattered tonight so will catch up with everyone tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Princess- Yay for EC!! Hope you get a good fert report tomorrow! Keep us updated.

How's everyone else doing??

AFM- I will do the FET this next cycle. I am just waiting on AF. Expecting her Tuesday and hoping she doesn't come too early- have to go in on CD2 and cannot afford to be late to work on Monday as we are sooo busy so AF cannot come on Sunday! If everything looks good at baseline scan/bloods then I start estrogen supplements to plump up the lining and go in on CD10 for a lining check and transfer would be on CD16! I hope these next few weeks go by quickly!


----------



## princess_1991

Htw bet your so excited, hoping af doesnt come on sunday for you!

Heard from the clinic this morning, 5 out of the 7 have fertilised :thumbup:
They're ringing me tomorrow to let me know if the plan is to go to blast or not, fingers crossed!


----------



## RAFwife

Briss, Dandan - so sorry for your sad news, hoping you're both doing ok. Big hugs :hugs:

Princess, congrats on 5 embryos!! That's a wonderful fertilisation report, will keep you in my thoughts.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

afm had an interesting week, have been to and from the clinic quite a lot and had my final scan yesterday. It's showing I have around 24 mature follicles and at least the same in smaller sizes, so we're at around the 50 mark :wacko: last time I had 31 follicles in total and got mild-moderate ohss so the clinic are obviously worried about me going the same way (if not worse) again. Anyway we have decided to go ahead and my egg collection is now Tuesday, so I am triggering tonight and have been given extra sedation to take the night before and morning of, hopefully the experience is much more positive this time around. So determined for them to get all of the eggs so I can feel like I've done my job properly! xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Princess- Great news on your 5 embryos!! Have you heard from them yet today? Fx everything is looking great!

RAFwife- Holy follicles!! I hope you have a good number of perfect eggs in there. I only had 24 eggs collected and was pretty uncomfortable/bloated for about a week after EC despite taking cabergoline to help prevent OHSS. Are they going to have you take that, too? Fx everything goes great on Tuesday!! Keep us updated.

AFM- AF did NOT cooperate!!! :growlmad: She arrived today even though it was the ONE day I did not want her to. Of course, I shouldn't expect anything less from her- she always comes when I do not want her to! Waiting for a call back from the clinic to schedule a CD2 appointment for tomorrow. Hoping they'll be able to squeeze me in at 7:30 am so I won't be too late for work. Nothing is ever simple. I should've been prepared for that!


----------



## tcreasey88

Oh hate the wait - she is evil isn't she! lol.

Princess- how are you embies doing??

RAF Wife - WOW! That's amazing, how old are you if you don't mind me asking! It will be interesting to see how many they collect! xx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: 

Rafwife I hope ec goes well today!

Htw sorry to hear that af hasnt cooperated! Shes a devil that aunt flo!

Afm we're due to have our blasts back tomorrow, the embryologist rang yesterday and told us we had 5 day 3s graded at 2, 2, 2/3, 3 and 3 (3 being the grade they should be at) so hopefully we will have 2 good grade blasts to have transferred tomorrow.

Ive had some ohss, its been painful and at times ive looked about 6 months pregnant but I am feeling much better today! Hopefully if this cycle does work that the hcg wont make it worse :thumbup:

Cant believe tomorrow I could be PUPO with twins!

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

princess_1991 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Rafwife I hope ec goes well today!
> 
> Htw sorry to hear that af hasnt cooperated! Shes a devil that aunt flo!
> 
> Afm we're due to have our blasts back tomorrow, the embryologist rang yesterday and told us we had 5 day 3s graded at 2, 2, 2/3, 3 and 3 (3 being the grade they should be at) so hopefully we will have 2 good grade blasts to have transferred tomorrow.
> 
> Ive had some ohss, its been painful and at times ive looked about 6 months pregnant but I am feeling much better today! Hopefully if this cycle does work that the hcg wont make it worse :thumbup:
> 
> Cant believe tomorrow I could be PUPO with twins!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:

wow how exciting! good luck tomo! xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAFwife- Hope you are feeling ok after EC. Let us know how things went when you feel up to it. :hugs:

Princess- Good luck tomorrow! Glad to hear you are starting to feel better. Hopefully the cycle works but that the hcg doesn't bring the OHSS symptoms back! Let us know how the transfer goes.

dandan- How was your appointment yesterday?? Hope all is well. 

time2deal- Any word on FET for you?

Anyone updates from anyone else?

AFM- My baseline scan yesterday did not go so well. My hormones are still out of wack :wacko: so I'm not ready to start my FET :growlmad: Instead I will be taking birth control for the next week to see if it will quiet things down. Apparentlyl I have some leftover corpus luteums from my fresh IVF cycle still secreting hormones. They say this is common when a large number of eggs is collected :shrug: So I have another "baseline" scan next week. Keep your fx for me it's a go. If so, I may have my transfer on CHRISTMAS! That has to be good luck, right??


----------



## princess_1991

PUPO with twins :thumbup:

They're not very good grades and the bloke did say he wasnt expecting atleast one of them to form a pregnancy but I can keep my fingers tightly crossed anyway, we had the two we had left transferred so none to freeze.

:hugs:


----------



## ariel01

Briss and dandan - So very sorry to hear the news. I hope you're both doing ok.

Princess - Yay for PUPO with twins! FXd crossed for you too. Do you have an official test date?

Hatethewait - So sorry your FET has to be delayed. Hope the BC helps over the next couple of weeks. I've been dealing with OHSS, so I'd definitely recommend taking the time your body needs. I think a Christmas day transfer would be awesome!

Rafwife - How did the EC go? Hope you're doing ok.

Tcreasey - I think you've started stimms now?

AFM, I know I've been MIA lately. Good news is I did confirm a positive result from our IVF. Bad news is the day we got the BFP I also got OHSS. I've been drained 3 times now (over 13 pounds of fluid) and it has not been fun. I think some of you other ladies have dealt with it before so I'm sure you can understand. Anything you can do to keep OHSS away is a good idea!


----------



## tcreasey88

ariel01 said:


> Briss and dandan - So very sorry to hear the news. I hope you're both doing ok.
> 
> Princess - Yay for PUPO with twins! FXd crossed for you too. Do you have an official test date?
> 
> Hatethewait - So sorry your FET has to be delayed. Hope the BC helps over the next couple of weeks. I've been dealing with OHSS, so I'd definitely recommend taking the time your body needs. I think a Christmas day transfer would be awesome!
> 
> Rafwife - How did the EC go? Hope you're doing ok.
> 
> Tcreasey - I think you've started stimms now?
> 
> AFM, I know I've been MIA lately. Good news is I did confirm a positive result from our IVF. Bad news is the day we got the BFP I also got OHSS. I've been drained 3 times now (over 13 pounds of fluid) and it has not been fun. I think some of you other ladies have dealt with it before so I'm sure you can understand. Anything you can do to keep OHSS away is a good idea!

Yay for BFP! not so good for ohss, have you been in hospital? bless you! :( Hope you have a healthy 9 months!

Princess - fx'd for you! when's testing beginning? 

I'm day 3 of stims, had a few twinges but nothing majr, eating lots of protein and fluids! First scan on Saturday, can't wait to find out whats going on inside me! xx


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you so much for the messages ladies :hugs:

Hatethewait - sorry your baseline didn't go as planned, but I think a Christmas Day transfer sounds amazing!! Definitely good luck!

tcreasey - hope your scan goes well on Saturday. No I don't mind at all, it was my 25th birthday on Monday! That was our original ER day but since it was put back a day I was able to enjoy it a lot more.

princess - congrats on being pupo with twins! Sending lots of positive sticky vibes x

ariel - huge congrats on your bfp!! I was never hospitalised with my ohss so I can't even imagine how awful it is making you feel, but just keep focusing on your little one to help get you through :flower:

afm, the ER went so well!! Completely different experience to the first one, was very proud of myself. Out of the 24 mature follicles they got 20 eggs, and 15 fertilised! :happydance: we're absolutely delighted, looking like we'll have a day 5 transfer on Sun. I'm back to the clinic tomorrow as it seems I have mild ohss, but compared to last time I can absolutely handle this. I don't want to jinx things but by this point last time I was in crippling pain and couldn't eat or drink for days so I'm still nervously waiting for that to start happening, but praying it doesn't. DH has been looking after me amazingly and my gorgeous little lab has been curled up with me since Tues so I'm more than happy to stay this way until transfer!

xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Princess- Yay for being PUPO! Don't get too hung up on the grades. I've heard of many BFP from "average" looking embies. You are giving them the best possible home now so fx the snuggle in for the long haul! Sending lots of sticky dust your way!

ariel- Hooray for your BFP!! :happydance: Boo for the OHSS, though. I cannot even imagine what you are going through. I only gained 3-4 lbs after EC and it stunk. Hope this is the worst of things and you have a healthy remainder of your pregnancy! Have you had your first ultrasound?? Congrats again, that is awesome news!!

tcreasey- Glad stims are going well. Grow follies grow!! Let us know how things look on Saturday.

RAFwife- So glad to hear your EC went well! 15 fertilized sounds great! Sunday will be here before you know it. I hope they can get your OHSS under control before then though. Sounds like you have some good support at home with your hubby and puppy. In the meantime grow, embies, grow!!


----------



## ariel01

RAFwife - Yay for a nice ER! Hope the transfer goes well on Sun. Hope the OHSS gets better too. I thought I was well out of the woods by my 5 day transfer, but then it got super bad about 5-6 days after transfer. Are you drinking lots of Gatorade, getting salt and protein? Keep us posted!

tcreasey - hope the scan Sat goes well!

Hatethewait - hope the BC pills are treating you ok! When is your scan next week?

Thank you all for the well wishes. Thankfully I've been treated by my clinic as outpatient for the OHSS, they can do the drainings right in their office. I've gone a few days now without draining, the bloating isn't getting worse but it's not going away. Good thing is that during the last 2 drainings I've seen the embryo on u/s. They're also closely monitoring my vitals and levels and all is ok. Official week 7 scan is next Friday.

This IVF road is sure tough and I'm sending all my best wishes to each of you!! :flower:


----------



## tcreasey88

Hey everyone! Just got back from my first scan - 27 follies! 16 on left, 11 on the right (could be more on the right - but I have a cyst) the cause of all my pains!! 

Blood results later so I know to go back mon or tues, they were really pleased with my response after 5 days but slightly worried about ohss as i'm on a low dose anyway. 

E/C may be next Thursday or Friday! eeeek! x


----------



## princess_1991

Test date is the 16th but I really dont want to test anyway, after what they said at the clinic we haven't held out much hope, even more so now I feel like I've compromised it further because last night I realised I haven't been taking a high enough dose of estrogen :(

Ariel congrats on your bfp! Boo to ohss tho, I had it mildly after ec and couldnt breathe if I lay down so I really feel for you!

Tcreasy thats a great count, hope ec goes well and you manage to avoid ohss!

Rafwife good luck on et tomorrow!

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

ariel- That is so great you've been able to be treated as an outpatient. How has the bloating been? That is awesome you've gotten some extra sneak peaks at your embie. Friday's scan will be here before you know it! Let us know how it goes, please. My next appointment is on Tuesday!! I am so excited to see how things look!

tcreasey- Yay for all those follies! How were your blood tests? When's the next appointment? EC will be here so soon! 

Princess- :hugs: It is so hard to get all these meds right! Try to stay hopeful though! I know how hard it is sometimes. Did you call your doc about the estrogen dose? I had a near mess up with my estrogen dose too! For my fresh IVF, the plan was to take 2mg 3x/day, but they up it to 4x/day for FET. My doctors office sent in a new prescription for the 4x/day but they sent in the wrong strength (1mg) so I could've taken 4mg/day instead of 8mg/day!!! Fortunately I caught it right away! All that to say I am still keeping my fx for you!

AFM- One more day of bcp!! Tuesday is my next appointment. Really hoping for the green light to get going on this FET!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Heya :) they didn't call so bloods should have been fine, the next appt is tomorrow at 10.30 for another scan and bloods :) sooo excited for egg collection.... Trying to get signed off work by my gp.... But getting an appt is hard work! Lol x


----------



## Hatethewait85

tcreasey88 said:


> Heya :) they didn't call so bloods should have been fine, the next appt is tomorrow at 10.30 for another scan and bloods :) sooo excited for egg collection.... Trying to get signed off work by my gp.... But getting an appt is hard work! Lol x

Good luck!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Well second scan today showed 36 follies, 22 were more than 11mm apparently, so I trigger tonight, e/c is Thursday morning.

I got my gp to sign me off for 2 weeks from tomo, as starting to feel tired and painful, just don't want the hassle of work till after it's all over! x


----------



## ariel01

tcreasey - Great news! Hope the EC Thursday goes super smooth! 36 is a lot of follies! And I agree, if you can take off work it definitely removes a lot of stress! :thumbup:

Hatethewait - Did you have your appt. today?

Princess - I have everything crossed for you too. You doing ok?

RAFwife - How are you? Is OHSS staying away?


----------



## Hatethewait85

My appointment went well today. I am happy to report I've been given the green light to start the estrace and the baby aspirin!! :happydance: I am so excited to get this show on the road! If everything looks good at the lining check on 12/20 I'll be in for transfer 12/26 or 12/27!!


----------



## princess_1991

Omg I have to tell someone (even tho hubby said no to :winkwink:) but...

:bfp: 7dp5dt!!! :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## tcreasey88

omg!! princess 1991 that's amazing! x


----------



## RAFwife

Yikes Princess congrats!!!! :happydance: That's AMAZING!!!

Hatethewait - awesome news, so pleased things are moving along so nicely!

tcreasey - glad you're taking some time for yourself, good luck for tomorrow!

Afm sorry for not keeping you more updated, my ohss did indeed get worse :( been having a rough time in and out the clinic, but it's no worse than last time and we went ahead with the transfer on Sunday, so I'm 3dp5dt! We also have 7 frosties!!:thumbup: I'm back to eating and drinking again since yesterday, although I do have a question for you ladies. I wouldn't say I'm breathless but rather that breathing is...an effort? My pain and sickness are under control but my stomach is ridiculously huge and that's what's concerning my clinic, I'm thinking it's just a bit difficult to breathe since I'm eating a lot more and it's making everything even more bloated and squished? Or should I phone my clinic? Not due back till Friday morning xx


----------



## princess_1991

Raf wife I had ohss although I was lucky enough not to get the sickness, its similar to being heavily pregnant when baby pushes all your organs up which then pushes into the lungs amd thats what the fluid is doingg, I had to sleep sitting up because i struggled to breathe normally but when I lay down I couldntbreathe at all, it does get bbetter hun! 
I would maybe phone your clinic because they may choose to have you drained, especially if you get pregnant because the hcg will aggregate it, hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Btw thanks guys!


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks so much for that explanation Princess, might give them a ring and go in tomorrow instead of Friday. I guess I'm not panicking as much since I'm not in a lot of pain anymore or feeling sick but should probably still be a little concerned. I have been sleeping sitting up since ER, can't get myself up if I lie too flat either!! Soo happy for you :flower: xx


----------



## ariel01

Princess - Huge congrats!!! This is wonderful news!!! So happy for you!!

RAFwife - I'm still dealing with OHSS, and breathing normally is still hard. Walking around in the grocery store yesterday made me winded...and I'm a runner who's done multiple half and full marathons without having breathing issues! I'd recommend calling your clinic, keep them informed. Like Princess said, they can drain you which really relieves the bloating and pain. You also don't want the fluid getting into your lungs. And as stated, it will get worse if you see a bfp! I usually get more bloated after eating. I've found and heard from others that drinking the gatorade, eating protein and staying away from carbs helps.

Hatethewait - Yay for getting the show on the road! Keep us posted!

Tcreasey - Will be thinking of you tomorrow for EC!


----------



## tcreasey88

well I had 16 eggs retrieved! just the awful wait to see how many fertilise! xx


----------



## ariel01

Yay tcreasey!! 16 is wonderful (of course, I'm biased as that's how many we had retrieved too). :thumbup:

FXd they all fertilize! When will you find out? Are you feeling ok post retrieval?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Princess- That is such great news! I am so happy for you. Hoping for a healthy 9 mo for you.

RAF- Congrats on PUPO!!! Sorry about the OHSS though :hugs: 7 frosties is fab! Did you end up calling the clinic about the breathing? Hope you are feeling better soon. 

ariel- Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Can't believe you are already 7 weeks! How'd time fly so fast?!? Did they give you any idea when the OHSS symptoms might start subsiding? Hope it happens soon!!

tcreasey- :happydance: for the 16 eggs. Let us know the good news tomorrow!


----------



## princess_1991

Tc yayy for 16 eggs thats brillian! 

Ariel good luck for scan today!

Rafwife hows your ohss ttreating you?

So technically im 4 weeks today! Which is bizarre considering ive only had my embies back 2 weeks lol!
Strange how they work out the dates though!


----------



## tcreasey88

So 14 eggs mature and 4 fertilised properly, so aiming for 5dt on Tuesday, relieved but also worried for the next 4 days! X


----------



## princess_1991

Thats great news tc! Are you having 1 or 2 put back?


----------



## tcreasey88

They'll only put one back as I have bicornuate uterus (only very slightly) xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

tcreasey- Congrats on being the proud momma of 4 one day old embies :happydance: Will they call you each day with updates? I was always so nervous for that call! Hope they keep on growing for you. Grow, embies, grow!!


----------



## tcreasey88

No :( they said they won't call until Monday if all is well, to let me know what time to go in on Tuesday... So long :( xx


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the advice girls, I went into the clinic Thursday and Friday since my bloods are still no good apparently. They estimated about 2 1/2 litres of fluid so I didn't need drained and unfortunately things have been getting better and better since then, so looks like I'm not pregnant :cry: My stomach is deflating more each day, I was told in no uncertain terms that if I get better this weekend then it won't have worked, exactly what happened my 1st fresh cycle. Had some light brown spotting yesterday and today so looks like af is trying to break through also, I'm just totally devastated. How many times can I go through this?

tcreasey hope those little ones are growing strong for you x


----------



## Flowermal

Princess, congrats on getting the BFP :happydance:

RAF, big hugs to you dear.. Hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAFwife- Oh I hope this is not the end for you! When is your OTD? 

AFM- AF has left the building!! :happydance: Hoping my lining is getting nice and plump now. Only 5 more sleeps to get through to find out!


----------



## RAFwife

OTD is tomorrow, wish I didn't actually have to go but I need my bloods checked again to see if I'm back to normal. At least we have our 7 frosties so hopefully I won't need to do another fresh ivf for a while x


----------



## princess_1991

Honestly rafwife thats not always the case at all! I had ohss after transfer and even with my bfp it got better not worse so you may well still get that bfp! :hugs:

Woop htw not long until fet then :happydance:

Afm first scan booked in at the clinic today for the 8th jan! :thumbup: will be 7+5 that day, cant wait to find out if theres one or two but I have a gut feeling that there is only 1 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAFwife- Good luck tomorrow! I hope you get a good surprise. If not, will they let you do an FET right away? 7 frosties is a great number. I have frosty envy!!! 

princess- Thats great news about the scan. I wish you could know sooner if there is 1 or 2 growing in there!! Keep us updated on things- Jan 8 will be here before you know it!


----------



## tcreasey88

Princess how exciting... it feels like there is always an appointment to go to doesn't there? this one will be amaing though! Well I'm pupo!! 1 excellent emby :) otd is 27th.. should I test early? x


----------



## ariel01

Tcreasey - Yay for being PUPO!!! Big congrats! I couldn't help but test early, although I know some ladies don't. If you do, I'd recommend testing out the trigger shot.

RAFwife - Thinking of you today! Any updates?

Hatethewait - Glad AF has left the building! How are you doing? Is your next appt. Friday?

Princess - Looking forward to your updates on Jan 8! Hope you find good news, either 1 or 2! And know, we saw only one gestational sac at 5wks. At our 7 wk scan we saw that even though one blast survived, it split. We have identical twins!


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAFwife- How'd it go today? Hoping for good news...

tcreasey- :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: PUPO!!! 

ariel- How are you feeling? Things going well, I hope! That is so crazy about the identical twins!! Are you excited? nervous? Unsure? Haha. I would be all of the above! Yep- my next appointment is Friday for lining check. Hoping things look nice and plump so my embies have a good home. I've been spotting very slightly yesterday and today so I am hoping that is not a bad sign...


----------



## ariel01

Thanks, Hatethewait. DH and I are still freaking out! As you say, all of the emotions are going - we're excited but nervous. Next appt. and scan is Dec 27 so we hope to hear good news.

Hope your appt. Friday goes well!! Are you still getting some spotting? FXd it's stopped and it's nothing!


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the messages girls, just a quick one today. My beta came back yesterday at 24 :cry: I'm going back tomorrow (11dp5dt) for more bloods to confirm a chemical pregnancy. It's not impossible for the pregnancy to continue, but extremely unlikely. DH and I are having a really hard time considering we lost our last one at 6 weeks, which also started with a low beta xx


----------



## ariel01

RAFwife, I'm so, so sorry! I hope it's just early. Please let us know how things go tomorrow. Sending you tons of hugs and best wishes! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

ariel01 said:


> Thanks, Hatethewait. DH and I are still freaking out! As you say, all of the emotions are going - we're excited but nervous. Next appt. and scan is Dec 27 so we hope to hear good news.
> 
> Hope your appt. Friday goes well!! Are you still getting some spotting? FXd it's stopped and it's nothing!

Nervous and excited are pretty typical feelings for identical twins I'm sure. But oh what fun!! How will you ever tell them apart?! :haha: Good luck next week. It'll be here so quick!! 

Spotting seems to have subsided. I haven't noticed anything today and yesterday was just barely there so that is good. I have acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully it'll help with blood flow and get the lining in shape for Friday! I am so ready to be PUPO!


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAFwife said:


> Thanks for the messages girls, just a quick one today. My beta came back yesterday at 24 :cry: I'm going back tomorrow (11dp5dt) for more bloods to confirm a chemical pregnancy. It's not impossible for the pregnancy to continue, but extremely unlikely. DH and I are having a really hard time considering we lost our last one at 6 weeks, which also started with a low beta xx

Oh no! :hugs: I hope it's just early. I was always under the impression that doubling time was more important than numbers? Hoping for the best for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

I'll definitely update you girls tomorrow, if my levels have risen it will be an absolute miracle. My brown discharge/spotting started on Saturday and was pretty bad up until yesterday morning, seems to have calmed a lot now though. We're trying to stay realistic, the clinic were very frank and they were right when it happened last time. Getting worried there is some issue with me with 2 early losses in a row :nope: xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I hope it is a good sign that the spotting has subsided. I know it is hard to get your hopes up when its not a sure thing. :hugs: I'll be sending good, sticky vibes your way all day tomorrow. Fx for the best news.

My acupuncturist says that when we don't let ourselves get happy/excited about things that could go either way, we are telling the universe we are not ready so she says we should try to be happy and positive thinking. Easier said then done, I know, but I've been trying my best to follow that advice.


----------



## RAFwife

Girls I can't believe I'm actually typing this but my beta went UP!!!!!:happydance:
From 24...to 84!!!!
The clinic still warned me to be cautiously optimistic, but the numbers haven't even doubled, they've tripled!!!
Absolutely terrified and still in shock, I have an early scan booked for 31st December to see what little bean is up to. I'll be 6 weeks exactly which is when we lost our last little one :wacko:
Any advice on what to do now?! I had a nice bottle of wine chilling in the fridge for after the bad news but am delighted to leave it there! Should I try to take it easy over Christmas? Avoid certain foods etc? Want to give this one the best chance possible xxx


----------



## ariel01

RAFwife, wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:

Other than avoiding the wine and also caffeine, I don't really have sage advice for you. Take it easy, listen to your body and send tons of positive thoughts to your little one to snuggle right in! 

Hatethewait - keep us posted on Friday's news!


----------



## tcreasey88

yay raf!!! xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: 

That is so great RAF!!! Are they going to do another beta? The 31st will be here so soon.

I have no advice for you until then. Just laugh lots and enjoy the holidays because you are PREGNANT!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Raf that's amazing news!
Other then alcohol, caffine, blue cheeses, pate and the other things your suppose avoid in pregnancy id say enjoy yourself!

Hope your all good ladies!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hope you are all doing well! :flower:

I just thought I'd update you all on my appt today. I am officially set to transfer on 12/26!! So I will start my endometrin tomorrow. I'll also be taking doxycycline and prednisone x 5 days right around transfer. OTD will be 1/6! I am so excited!!! Think it's ok to have some champagne at Christmas brunch??


----------



## ariel01

Hatethewait - Yay for having the ET date! 12/26 is awesome! Hope the meds go ok for you. I wouldn't think a little bit of champagne on the 25th would be bad. 

RAFwife - Hope you're doing well!

Princess - How are you feeling?

Tcreasey - Are you testing out your trigger?


----------



## tcreasey88

Hey guys!! I think a little champers wouldn't hurt! 

No, I'm terrified of poas! Now that it may happen!! :( thought I may buy a couple of frer. I would love to test on Xmas eve (7dp5dt) and the trigger would be 14 days so must be out by then, but so scared of bfn x


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks girls, I'm still a bit all over the place. My husband and I are actually from Scotland and drove up yesterday to spend Christmas with our families. The clinic wanted to do more bloods next week but agreed to leave it until the early scan, but they will arrange for me to be seen up here if I need anything.

Still had brown spotting on and off, and about an hour ago I had some bright red blood, absolutely petrified this is the beginning of the end. Not having any pain but the odd twinge, really hoping it doesn't come to anything.

Hatethewait - that's so exciting!! I would say a small bit of champagne is deserved :)

tcreasey - do whatever feels right, but remember 7dp5dt may be a little too early to see anything xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

tcreasey- I agree with RAF, do what feels right. 12/24 would be an awesome day to see a BFP but you can't lose hope if it's neg because it is still early. I keep going back and forth on if I'll test early- such a tough decision!!

RAF- I hope the spotting is nothing to be concerned with. Just keep in touch with your clinic as I'm sure they can offer reassurance/advice. I hope this is a sticky lil one!!

ariel - How have you been feeling? When do you go in for next scan?

AFM- I think I'll have some champagne on Christmas! I actually had some last night to celebrate the upcoming ET with my hubby. He was so cute to surprise me with some!


----------



## princess_1991

Im staying completely away from alcohol and have done since I started bc but thats my personal preference, I've got a list of mocktails for christmas day :thumbup:

Im so nervous about ourscan and its not even until the new year, I really want to test again (because we havent tested since 2 days before etd but im too scared to incase the lines lighter then my others :blush:

Raf my family are from Edinburgh!


----------



## tcreasey88

Yeah I did think that.... Maybe I will wait... God it's so awful! Oh Edinburgh is lovely, me and dh went there to see the pandas, total tourists! Lol xx


----------



## RAFwife

Hatethewait - it would be rude not to have champagne, especially if your hubby surprised you with it!! Enjoy xx

princess - hang in there, I hope time doesn't drag for you. Aw I love Edinburgh!! We're a little further north but visit there a lot.

afm it looks like bad news :cry: I'm having bright red blood everytime I wipe after peeing (sorry tmi). I'm wearing pads but haven't been bleeding during the day or at night, just after going to the loo. I'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and get some advice, would love to get bloods done up here if poss just to know for sure what's going on. If my beta has gone down I'd rather know and try to put it behind us to enjoy Christmas, rather than having this hang over our heads the whole time xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

princess- Ooh share your list of mocktails!! Hope your scan comes up quickly! Sometimes time moves so sloooooowww...

RAF- Oh no! I hope the bleeding is nothing. :hugs: Definitely call your clinic tomorrow. KUP, too!!


----------



## ariel01

RAF - I'm so sorry! Did you contact the clinic? Hope the bleeding has stopped.

Hatethewait - I'm excited for your upcoming ET! Very sweet that you and DH celebrated!

princess - How are you doing? When is your next scan?

tcreasey - Hope you do see a BFP on the 24, or whenever you decide to test!

I'm just waiting for our next scan on Dec 27 and hoping for good news. FXd!

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Good luck on Friday Ariel! I hope everything looks perfect!!


----------



## RAFwife

Doesn't look great, the bleeding is heavier now and like a period I'd say. Achey period pains too :cry: Spoke to the clinic yesterday (before it got heavier) and they just said to sit tight until the scan next week as it's the only way to see what's going on. DH and I bought more pregnancy tests up here and today and yesterday's both came back strong positive, but I read online it can still be positive after a miscarriage. Of course I want this to work but it looks so bad and I just wish if I'm going to lose it then it would be over so we can enjoy Christmas, it's just making us both miserable xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAFwife said:


> Doesn't look great, the bleeding is heavier now and like a period I'd say. Achey period pains too :cry: Spoke to the clinic yesterday (before it got heavier) and they just said to sit tight until the scan next week as it's the only way to see what's going on. DH and I bought more pregnancy tests up here and today and yesterday's both came back strong positive, but I read online it can still be positive after a miscarriage. Of course I want this to work but it looks so bad and I just wish if I'm going to lose it then it would be over so we can enjoy Christmas, it's just making us both miserable xx

:hugs: :hugs: I hope the positive tests are a good sign that things are ok in there. When is your scan next week?


----------



## Hatethewait85

:dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: I am PUPO x 2!!!!!! I am so excited! Feeling incredibly hopeful and optimistic right now and I hope it stays! OTD is 1/6.


----------



## ariel01

Yay for being PUPO, Hatethewait!! :happydance: What a great xmas present! Keep us posted on how you're doing! Will you test before the 6th?

RAFwife, tcreasey, princess - hope you all are ok!


----------



## RAFwife

Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas!!! :hugs:

Hatethewait - huge congrats!! :happydance: enjoy having those little ones back where they belong xx 

afm I have absolutely no idea what's going on. Bleeding has slowed a lot now but it's been exactly like a period I'd say. DH and I have 'accepted' it's not worked for us soooo many times, but we have 5 dark positive tests in a row, today's is even slightly darker than the others. I'm not sick or peeing more Id say, but my boobs are really painful and that's not usual for me. We just have no idea what to think, this wait is just torture with all the mixed signals xxx


----------



## princess_1991

hatethewait congrats on being pupo with twins!!

rafwife i hope you get answers soon hun! the unknown must be unbearable! :hugs:

:hi: ariel you ok hun?

afm im ok, bit ill! i have a cold, cough, morning sickness and to top it off woke up with a cold sore, cant complain tho i suppose!
We're 6 weeks today! scan in t-minus 11 days and counting!
im so worried about it, i keep thinking we're going to have the scan and there will be nothing on the screen :( to the point where i havent actually tested past otd (tested a day or two before hand) but im too scared to test again!
Im being a proper wimp this pregnancy, its strange because i didnt have half of these worries with my daughters pregnancy :shrug:

hope your all ok though, sorry about my moaning! :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well ariel :hugs: don't be sorry about moaning, it's all I've been doing the past week! Try not to worry though hun, I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine - especially since you're feeling those symptoms. I really hope the time passes quickly for you.

Sorry to keep going on about myself, here is this morning's test - do you think it should be darker by this point? Or does anyone know if it really doesn't matter how dark the line is if I've already miscarried? My last almost pregnancy barely started, but the lines were light to start with and got fainter straight away and bloods confirmed my beta had dropped. I'm just going crazy here and wish I knew what was going on :nope: xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5878.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## princess_1991

Raf with internet cheapies its hard to tell with the lines, some have more dye in then other etc etc, your best bet would be to test woth a frer

Afm started bleeding/spotting last night, too much to be spotting but not enough to be period bleed, my only consolation is that its brown blood but still not making me worry any less! Its still going strong this morning but no cramps

Hope everyone is ok :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Ariel- How was your appointment???

RAF- Do you go in this week for your scan? You must be going crazy not knowing what's going on in there. I hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about. :hugs:

Princess- Sorry you've come down with a cold and morning sickness has made an appearance. I would take that as a good sign that things are cookin' as they should! Hopefully the bleeding is nothing to worry about. Brown blood is definitely old blood so hopefully it's just from your bean snugglin in.

AFM- 3dp5dt and not too much to report. I've noticed some dull cramping off and on but I can't decide if it's just in my head- you know when you are searching for a sign and your brain starts playing tricks on you :shrug: Hopefully it's from my lil bubs snuggling in! No spotting or anything at all. Can't decide when to test...


----------



## time2deal

Congrats on the embies HatetheWait! I'm still sort of around watching you all from time to time - I was hoping to be joining you this month but it wasn't to be. But fingers crossed we'll get a go in January. 


Baby dust to all!


----------



## ariel01

Hi time2deal! I hope you will get to go in January. When will you find out?

Princess - hope the cold is going away, and the spotting! Keep us posted!

RAFwife - I agree, the not knowing is the worst! Hope you get some answers soon. Did you check lines with a FRER?

Hatethewait - here's to the cramping being good signs! I had cramping/sharp pains in the few days following transfer! Do you usually like to test early? I couldn't help myself, the waiting was driving me nuts.

AFM, the week 9 scan went perfectly. Both little ones are doing great, are right on target with measurements and heartbeats. We told family two days ago and they're all still shocked and very excited!


----------



## RAFwife

princess - I agree, brown blood is definitely ok, I'm sure everything is great. Hope you're feeling a little better!

hatethewait - I know exactly what you mean!! As hard as you try not to, you notice and analyse every single twinge - I would take mild cramping as a great sign, hang in there, not long to go till otd! I'm a bit of a chicken, only time I've tested early is the day before otd, too scared to see a negative too soon because I know I'd obsess. Have you decided when to test?

timetodeal - fingers crossed you'll be all set to go in January, the waiting is so hard. Will be thinking of you.

ariel - absolutely delighted for you!! :hugs: that's wonderful news, you must be so relieved to know your little ones are doing great.

afm thanks for the suggestions but didn't test with frer, we already had the internet cheapies, the lines have gotten slightly darker - definitely not lighter but we know they could still be there after a miscarriage. I guess it's just a comfort thing, we want to still have the teensiest bit of hope :shrug: No sickness, not peeing more than usual - my boobs are still very tender and sore but I know it can take a while for the hormones to leave my body so I'm not taking that as a sure thing either. Bleeding has almost stopped completely. Our scan is tomorrow morning and I'm absolutely dreading it, so so scared to see nothing even though we're expecting it. We never even had an early scan last time, your 1st pregnancy scan is supposed to be so happy and exciting and ours is full of dread and sadness. Just hoping there's no complications and we can finally start to deal with everything xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

time2deal- When will you know if January is a go? I hope things look good!!! 

ariel- So glad to hear your appointment went well last week. That must be so much fun to tell your family! How exciting!! When do you go in next? Will you find out their gender? 

RAF- Please keep us updated tomorrow after your appointment!! I so hope everything is exactly as it should be! I am sending all the positive vibes I can muster your way. 

AFM- Ok I officially decided not to test tomorrow (5dp5dt)... although I changed my mind probably 5-10 times today. So I guess we will see how I feel tomorrow :haha: I think I will test on the 1st- 6dp5dt.. that way if it's a BFN I have the day off work to cope with it. I'm still noticing the twinges/cramping off and on and also think I feel slightly nauseous at times. But really I feel like I only notice any symptoms when I stop and think to myself, 'do I feel any different??' Gah, I hate this whole 'I'm pregnant, no, I'm not pregnant, yes, I am pregnant' dialogue running through my head!!!! Slowly going crazy :headspin:


----------



## princess_1991

Raf how did the scan go hun?

Htw have you tested yet?

Afm spotting has stopped but I have a scan booked for friday at the epu to check everything is ok and then my ivf scan on the 8th and midwife on the 14th so hoping lo is healthy and everything is progressing as it should!

Hope everyone is ok, happy new year lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ariel01

RAFwife - like everyone else, I hope the scan went ok today.

Princess - good to hear the spotting has stopped. Let us know how Friday's scan goes!

Hatethewait - testing on the 1st sounds like a good plan! I know how tough the not knowing is! If it helps at all, I saw a clear BFP at 6dp5dt, but I know some ladies don't see it until later.

time2deal and tcreasey - thinking of you and hope all is well.

AFM, waiting to get an appointment set with the high risk OB. With identical twins and my age (36), my RE thinks it's best I see one. I should get in for another scan within 2 weeks. We will definitely find out gender - I've read sometimes you can tell by week 12, that would be wonderful.

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Hatethewait85

stark white BFN when I tested today (6dp5dt) :cry: Really hoping it's just too soon to see anything but struggling to stay optimistic. Only one test left so planning to wait until Saturday so I can cry it out this weekend if I need to before Mon (OTD). 

Hope 2014 is off to a better start for you ladies :flower:


----------



## RAFwife

Hatethewait - hope it's just too soon hun, don't give up yet :hugs:

Just a quick message, scan showed my uterus is empty but my beta is at 663 so they're thinking it may be ectopic. The perfect way to end an incredibly shite year for us :cry: both just so down and really starting to give up hope this will ever work for us. Back tomorrow to confirm and decide on next steps xx


----------



## ariel01

Hatethewait - I just hope it's early! Hang in there! :hugs:

RAFwife - I'm so sorry! I really hope it's not ectopic. Let us know how it goes tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

So sorry for all the bad news ladies, sending you massive :hugs:

Afm we had our scan today and everything went well thankgod!
We saw 2 perfect little heartbeats, we're having twins!!

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## ariel01

Congrats, Princess!! Glad the scan went well - are you excited to have twins? It was a shock to us, but very exciting!


----------



## princess_1991

Yes we're totally over the moon!
It hasnt quite sunk in yet and its quite nerve racking knowing that we're going to have 3 kids under 2 and while I know my hands will be full, they wont be as full as my heart :winkwink:


----------



## time2deal

Congrats princess! Ahhh... twins would be such a dream. 

Hatethewait - sorry about the BFN. There is still hope so keeping my fingers crossed for you. As an aside, god I hate that stupid white space on pregnancy tests. I've spent too much time sitting on the edge of the bath staring at it. 

RAFwife, so sorry about the miscarriage/ectopic. What a nightmare. hugs. 

Sorry I've been away, I really struggled with the last cycle being suddenly stopped on me. Quite a lot has taken place since. 

If you remember, my ET was cancelled after EC as they couldn't get access to the womb. I have no cervix, and they literally can't find where the hole is! There is still a channel from vagina to uterus, but it's as small as a blood vessel, and indistinguisable from everything else in there - plus there is a decent chance it has closed over. Normally the cervix is a slightly different colour and texture and easy to find. 

Anywho - my oncologist did another surgery to open it up (he seems to be able to find the opening) and stitched in a part of the ET catheter which was meant to stay in place to widen the opening. But after only 5 days it fell out! I was out in town, and then suddenly it appeared while I was on the loo. Very upsetting, as I knew it was then a wasted operation, and it really got me down. Just felt like one more thing on top of everything. My surgeon has since been on holidays, so I was just waiting til he came back to decide if I need another operation or what.

But, in the meantime, I had a long awaited NHS appointment which I had booked about 3 months earlier, and had hoped I wouldn't need. So I went to see then anyway, and the doctor there somehow (after about 2 painful awake hours!) found the cervical opening, and said they were happy to start IVF with me. I had to prove I could have a period first, which has just arrived - slightly late, but looking normal - and I am good to go. Started stimms today!! 

It's a funded NHS cycle at a new clinic, so I'm doing another fresh cycle rather than FET. Short protocol, so only 15 days or so til ET if all goes well. Yikes! Trying to keep emotions in check, but to my surprise I am back in the saddle again.


----------



## princess_1991

Congrats on starting soon t2d! Sounds like you've been right through the mill lately!


----------



## Hatethewait85

RAF- :hugs: I was completely gutted to read your update. I hope the appointment today had better news for you. I can completely relate to feeling hopeless. :hugs:

Ariel- I would definitely find out the gender, too! I don't know how people wait :shrug: I figure it's a surprise if I find out at 20 weeks (and 12?!! :saywhat:) I'm a planner so I like to know these things!!

Princess- Congrats on the twins! You'll definitely have your hands full but what fun!! :dance: 

time2deal- Wow!! How exciting!! You definitely have been busy recently! A funded cycle sounds great, too. I'm so happy for you! Fx this leads to your rainbow baby!

AFM- Haven't tested again since 1/1 and scared to test again tomorrow (9dp5dt) but also going crazy not knowing. I really have no symptoms. My boobs don't hurt. I haven't really noticed any significant cramping. I'm not sleeping well. I'm not constipated. No crazy dreams. Nothing. The only thing I'm holding on too is this off and on nausea I've noticed today. I think it's just my nerves with the whole thing though. I just wish my OTD was this weekend!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

My heart has been broken into a million pieces.. Negative hpt at 10dp5dt. Beta tomorrow to confirm. I've been crying all morning and have no clue how I will get through work tomorrow. We only have one embryo left and I do not know how an SET will work when I couldn't get pregnant with 2 beautiful embryos. I just feel like a complete failure. It seems my body has no interest in getting pregnant as I've never, in the nearly 2.5 years I've been trying, seen 2 lines on a pregnancy test. Sorry for the pity party, I am at a loss. I was given a 65% chance of pregnancy with IVF and I was just so hopeful.


----------



## time2deal

Oh honey - sorry to hear that. There are no words really - it all just sux.


----------



## ariel01

Hatethewait - I am so very, very sorry. It's just not fair. :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Htw I'm so sorry to hear that hun! Sending you big :hugs:
Thinking of you and your oh!


----------

